# La Gran Renuncia está creciendo tanto en España que ya preocupa al Gobierno



## gallofino (8 May 2022)

No se podía saber. La gente está harta de remar mientras otros viven de paguitas sin despeinarse y a gastos pagados. La Yoli ya busca soluciones.

la culpa, de la turboderecha


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (8 May 2022)

Por mi esta tía se puede ir a tomar por culo.


----------



## mr nobody (8 May 2022)

les esta saliendo el tiro por la culata


----------



## Furymundo (8 May 2022)

jajajajajaja 

la unica forma de ganar en este juego es no jugar


----------



## 11kjuan (8 May 2022)

Van a flipar con la que se les viene encima.
(Por supuesto nosotros también)

Y encima sale con la mierda de la ecología madre mía.

Si un político habla de una problema y dice que no hay que preocuparse entonces si hay que preocuparse. Y yo que me alegro.
La gente está hasta los mismísimos de ser solo un número para esta gentuza.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (8 May 2022)

Que la Peña sude de trabajar, es boniiito


----------



## Mr. Satan (8 May 2022)

yo montaba una huelga general total y abstención fiscal generalizada hasta que se reformara la constitución y se prohibiesen en ella las paguitas, las subvenciones y los parásitos en general. Si hay que ir a una situación de pre-guerra civil se va 
habría que dar un golpe de estado porque eso significa expulsar del estado a partidos y sindicatos


----------



## Furymundo (8 May 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> yo montaba una huelga general total y abstención fiscal generalizada hasta que se reformara la constitución y se prohibiesen en ella las paguitas, las subvenciones y los parásitos en general. Si hay que ir a una situación de pre-guerra civil se va
> habría que dar un golpe de estado porque eso significa expulsar del estado a partidos y sindicatos



la primera abstencion fiscal que habria que hacer es exigirle al jefe que te de el sueldo en la puta mano.
como antes


----------



## Bubble Boy (8 May 2022)

Parafraseando a DelfinA$turiano:

Eso de la gran renuncia suena a estafa primo


----------



## venturk (8 May 2022)

Es una pésima oradora, no sé si porque está constreñida a un guion y una pautas que todavía no tiene incorporadas para realizarlas mecánicamente, o porque no le da para más. Pero escucharla es un dolor de muelas. La muletilla del ," ehh.." es bastante insufrible.


----------



## venturk (8 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> la primera abstencion fiscal que habria que hacer es exigirle al jefe que te de el sueldo en la puta mano.
> como antes



Está prohibido por ley, sino recuerdo mal


----------



## Ultramontano (8 May 2022)

Miden la "gran dimisión" por el número de puestos de trabajo sin cubrir que hay.
Como en nuestro pais no se crean puestos de trabajo, pues somos el país menos afectado por esta cuestion de Europa.
Y se quedan tan anchos.

Que seamos también el país con más fracaso escolar, con más paro juvenil y con mayor porcentaje de ninis no significa nada para la tucán. Todo chulísimo.


----------



## Borzaco (8 May 2022)

Lo único que preocupa a la mierda de gobierno que disfrutamos es continuar gobernado,qué españa se vaya por el sumidero les da exactamente igual.


----------



## Furymundo (8 May 2022)

venturk dijo:


> Está prohibido por ley, sino recuerdo masl



y ?


----------



## Furymundo (8 May 2022)

Borzaco dijo:


> Lo único que preocupa a la mierda de gobierno que disfrutamos es continuar gobernado,qué españa se vaya por el sumidero les da exactamente igual.



viven de endeudarnos
asi que mientras impriman billetes les da igual


----------



## Bubble Boy (8 May 2022)

La gran renuncia la están creando ellos, si ganas mil pavos y te gastas 200 en gasofa, para eso me quedo en casa y paguita y cobrar en B.


----------



## Juan Niebla (8 May 2022)

los desayunos informativos, jajajaja, que desayunan, sopa de letras?


----------



## pepeleches (8 May 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> No se podía saber. La gente está harta de remar mientras otros viven de paguitas sin despeinarse y a gastos pagados. La Yoli ya busca soluciones.
> 
> la culpa, de la turboderecha



Es espectacular lo de este año. Por la mañana sacan pecho de que la afiliación está en máximos, y por la tarde son capaces de hablar del problema de la gran renuncia. 

Dos conceptos que obviamente son incompatibles entre sí...


----------



## La Tabiques (8 May 2022)

Resumen que los autónomos o les bajas las cotizaciones o no van a remar ….

y hay mucho parasitó estatal y europa no nos va a seguir regalando pasta…

O se ayuda a pymes y autónomos o adiós paguiteros mucho antes de lo que todos se esperan


----------



## Sonico (8 May 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Por mi esta tía se puede ir a tomar por culo.



Por mí también, pero claro, el problema es que La Yoli es ministra. Ese es el problema. El Tucán tiene poderes. Que el señor nos ayude.


----------



## venturk (8 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> y ?



Pues q aunque yo quiera, mi empleador no lo va hacer xq se mete en un jaleo. Y estoy de acuerdo contigo, uno debería poder cobrar como le de la gana, y no tener que pasar x el aro de los bancos si o si.


----------



## Sonico (8 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Van a flipar con la que se les viene encima.
> 
> Y encima sale con la mierda de la ecología madre mía.
> 
> ...



Yo como currante, estoy hasta los mismisimos de ver gente que no hace nada. Ciclistas los fines de semana que no han hecho nada en toda la semana porque si estuvieran cansados de trabajar no se montarían en una bicicleta a ocupar la carretera y entorpecer el tráfico. Todos funcionarios y paguiteros a dar por culo. Estoy harto de ver camioneros currando como negros, fuera de casa, mal comiendo, mal durmiendo y mal viviendo y cobrando una miseria mientras los de los ayuntamientos, y demás funcivagos cuando vas a arreglar cualquier papel al ayuntamiento, nunca están, o estan de baja, o de dias libres o simplemente NO ESTAN y uno no puede ni parar para mear y claro que ESTMOS HARTOS y si nos siguen llamando ULTRADERECHA, va a ser un ULTRAMAMPORRAZO el que se van a pegar. El problema es que los funcivagos, SON MUCHOS, los moros con paguitas SON MUCHOS y nosotros a seguir remando, mientras nos llaman TRABAJADORES TONTOS DE ULTRADERECHA.
Evidentemente esto va a explotar y los que estamos dando un servicio a todos los que no hacen nada vamos a irnos al paro porque nuestra salud ya no puede resistir estas jornadas de tantas horas aguantando a tanta gente que no hace nada más que dar por culo y encima si te quejas, eres facha y ya ni que decir de tanto morito bebiendo litronas, y hablando todo el dia por el movil mientras tú no ganas ni para PAGAR LA LUZ.
Esto SE ACABA señores. Voy a ganar casi lo mismo en el paro que rompiéndome los cuernos en una puta gasolinera.
A tomar por culo.


----------



## Gorrión (8 May 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Yo como currante, estoy hasta los mismisimos de ver gente que no hace nada. Ciclistas los fines de semana que no han hecho nada en toda la semana porque si estuvieran cansados de trabajar no se montarían en una bicicleta a ocupar la carretera y entorpecer el tráfico. Todos funcionarios y paguiteros a dar por culo. Estoy harto de ver camioneros currando como negros, fuera de casa, mal comiendo, mal durmiendo y mal viviendo y cobrando una miseria mientras los de los ayuntamientos, y demás funcivagos cuando vas a arreglar cualquier papel al ayuntamiento, nunca están, o estan de baja, o de dias libres o simplemente NO ESTAN y uno no puede ni parar para mear y claro que ESTMOS HARTOS y si nos siguen llamando ULTRADERECHA, va a ser un ULTRAMAMPORRAZO el que se van a pegar. El problema es que los funcivagos, SON MUCHOS, los moros con paguitas SON MUCHOS y nosotros a seguir remando, mientras nos llaman TRABAJADORES TONTOS DE ULTRADERECHA.
> Evidentemente esto va a explotar y los que estamos dando un servicio a todos los que no hacen nada vamos irnos al paro porque nuestra salud ya no puede resistir estas jornadas de tantas horas aguantando a tanta gente que no hace nada más que dar por culo y encima si te quejas, eres facha y ya ni que decir de tanto morito bebiendo litronas, y hablando todo el dia por el movil mientras tú no ganas ni para PAGAR LA LUZ.
> Esto SE ACABA señores. Voy a ganar casi lo mismo en el paro que rompiéndome los cuernos en una puta gasolinera.
> A tomar por culo.



La culpa de tu sumisión y servilismo es solo tuya.

¿Qué cojones es eso de aceptar ser esclavo de otros?

En el pecado tienes la penitencia.


----------



## 11kjuan (8 May 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Yo como currante, estoy hasta los mismisimos de ver gente que no hace nada. Ciclistas los fines de semana que no han hecho nada en toda la semana porque si estuvieran cansados de trabajar no se montarían en una bicicleta a ocupar la carretera y entorpecer el tráfico. Todos funcionarios y paguiteros a dar por culo. Estoy harto de ver camioneros currando como negros, fuera de casa, mal comiendo, mal durmiendo y mal viviendo y cobrando una miseria mientras los de los ayuntamientos, y demás funcivagos cuando vas a arreglar cualquier papel al ayuntamiento, nunca están, o estan de baja, o de dias libres o simplemente NO ESTAN y uno no puede ni parar para mear y claro que ESTMOS HARTOS y si nos siguen llamando ULTRADERECHA, va a ser un ULTRAMAMPORRAZO el que se van a pegar. El problema es que los funcivagos, SON MUCHOS, los moros con paguitas SON MUCHOS y nosotros a seguir remando, mientras nos llaman TRABAJADORES TONTOS DE ULTRADERECHA.
> Evidentemente esto va a explotar y los que estamos dando un servicio a todos los que no hacen nada vamos irnos al paro porque nuestra salud ya no puede resistir estas jornadas de tantas horas aguantando a tanta gente que no hace nada más que dar por culo y encima si te quejas, eres facha y ya ni que decir de tanto morito bebiendo litronas, y hablando todo el dia por el movil mientras tú no ganas ni para PAGAR LA LUZ.
> Esto SE ACABA señores. Voy a ganar casi lo mismo en el paro que rompiéndome los cuernos en una puta gasolinera.
> A tomar por culo.



Coincido yo de momento, he aprendido a vivir sin mucha mierda consumista a mi alrededor.

A ver qué inventan cuando al pequeño autónomo le dé por bajar el nivel de remo.


----------



## Sonico (8 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> La culpa de tu sumisión y servilismo es solo tuya.
> 
> ¿Qué cojones es eso de aceptar ser esclavo de otros?
> 
> En el pecado tienes la penitencia.




Que cruel. He tenido hipoteca y padres que no tenían casa y los he acogido en la mía. O no eres persona o eres rico. En ambos casos no tendrás ni idea de lo que es tener que trabajar. Eso sí, a mi familia no les ha faltado de nada y a mis padres que nos criaron sin tener nada, pero nunca nos faltó nada, me he partido el lomo para que no les faltara de nada. Sobre todo al final de sus vidas mientras me aprobaban la ayuda a domicilio que no llegaba y yo he tenido que pagar a una empresa de ayuda a domicilio privada y un Centro de Dia donde me cuidaban a mi padre durante el día cuando le entró la demencia.
Si eres persona, no puedes decir lo que has dicho. Si eres persona y eres rico puedes decirlo, pero me importa poco.


----------



## Gorrión (8 May 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Que cruel. He tenido hipoteca y padres que no tenían casa y los he acogido en la mía. O no eres persona o eres rico. En ambos casos no tendrás ni idea de lo que es tener que trabajar. Eso sí, a mi familia no les ha faltado de nada y a mis padres que nos criaron sin tener nada, pero nunca nos faltó nada, me he partido el lomo para que no les faltara de nada. Sobre todo al final de sus vidas mientras me aprobaban la ayuda a domicilio que no llegaba y yo he tenido que pagar a una empresa de ayuda a domicilio privada y un Centro de Dia donde me cuidaban a mi padre durante el día cuando le entró la demencia.
> Si eres persona, no puedes decir lo que has dicho. Si eres persona y eres rico puedes decirlo, pero me importa poco.



Olvídate de tu situación particular, es un problema social de base. No es normal nacer para ser esclavos de otros humanos siendo finitos. No es lógico ni racional vivir para servir a otros, y la prueba está en tu insatisfacción y de la mayoría de los remeros.

La culpa es solo nuestra, pues somos los que alimentamos todos este abuso y sinvivir.

Somos lo que aceptamos, somos lo que alimentamos.


----------



## Sonico (8 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> La culpa de tu sumisión y servilismo es solo tuya.
> 
> ¿Qué cojones es eso de aceptar ser esclavo de otros?
> 
> En el pecado tienes la penitencia.



¿Sabes lo que obligan a las gasolineras? A tener baños para todo el que quiera venir a usarlos, vivo en un sitio islámizado y todo el moro que quiera entrar a los baños a cagar a mear, a lavarse los pies para entra en la mezquita que tengo detrás, todos los ciclistas que vengan a escupir, tirar la cáscara de plátano o al suelo y la recojo, o a la papelera y la tengo que vaciar yo. Nadie está teniendo en cuenta la superpoblación de moros danto por culo todo el día y que estamos obligados a tener papel en los baños, gel de manos, agua para lavarse, agua para beber.... no, no tenéis ni idea, si no no dices eso que has dicho. Aún así, voy a perdonarte. Que tengas un buen día que yo a las tres estoy trabajando como un burro a destajo que los domingos trabajamos tambíen en las gasolineras y como burros para atender maleducados y moro mierdas que para un español que también sepa lo que es trabajar y te trate con educación hay que correr. Véase tu mismo caso, que crees que estoy aguantando cabrones y porculeros por que me gusta.


----------



## Sonico (8 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Olvídate de tu situación particular, es un problema social de base. No es normal nacer para ser esclavos de otros humanos siendo finitos. No es lógico ni racional vivir para servir a otros, y la prueba está en tu insatisfacción y de la mayoría de los remeros.
> 
> La culpa es solo nuestra, pues somos los que alimentamos todos este abuso y sinvivir.
> 
> Somos lo que aceptamos, somos lo que alimentamos.



NO, el problema no es los que trabajamos, sino los gobiernos que han creado este sistema en el que se vota a los que dan pagas para los que no trabajan y solo por venir a España y decir que se es menor de edad ya tienen la vida solucionada.
Evidentemente esto reventará. Conozco a panaderos que están hasta LA POLLA de currar de noche y de dia y repartir pan para ganar una mierda y si esto sigue así nadie va a querer trabajar. Veo cerrar talleres, panaderias, pastelerías porque la gente ha visto que currar no compensa y esto SE VA A LA MIERDA PERO YA.


----------



## uberales (8 May 2022)

Sale un tema de moda una temporada, cuando medio acaba el tema, estos de podemos se suben al caballo. Se piensan que la gente es estúpida.


----------



## Gorrión (8 May 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> NO, el problema no es los que trabajamos, sino los gobiernos que han creado este sistema en el que se vota a los que dan pagas para los que no trabajan y solo por venir a España y decir que se es menor de edad ya tienen la vida solucionada.
> Evidentemente esto reventará. Conozco a panaderos que están hasta LA POLLA de currar de noche y de dia y repartir pan para ganar una mierda y si esto sigue así nadie va a querer trabajar. Veo cerrar talleres, panaderias, pastelerías porque la gente ha visto que currar no compensa y esto SE VA A LA MIERDA PERO YA.



Siempre estamos tirando balones fuera ¿A quien vota el panadero? ¿Y que uso hace el político del voto del panadero? ¿Dónde queda la responsabilidad individual?

Yo me pregunto ¿Cuándo vamos a ser conscientes de que nuestra actitud es el fruto de nuestra destrucción¿

El problema somos nosotros y no lo quieres aceptar.


----------



## cinamomo (8 May 2022)

Será chulísimo.


----------



## Sonico (8 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Siempre estamos tirando balones fuera ¿A quien vota el panadero? ¿Y que uso hace el político del voto del panadero? ¿Dónde queda la responsabilidad individual?
> 
> Yo me pregunto, cuando vamos a ser conscientes de que nuestra actitud es el fruto de nuestra destrucción.
> 
> El problema somos nosotros y no lo quieres aceptar.



Ese es otro tema. Yo te respondía a que me has culpabilizado por tener que trabajar y pagar.
Ahora lo de a quien vota la gente es otro tema. Y si me preguntas yo te respondo lo de las dos cosas infinitas.
Por cierto que la mitad de los currantes que conozco votan a VOX en Andalucía.
Votar no sirve de nada, por si no lo sabías hoy aprenderás algo nuevo aunque como dice el viejo proverbio chino "En taza que está llena, ya no cabe nada más" y mucha gente tiene la taza llena y es incapaz de aprender y entender cosas nuevas. Yo siempre pensé que la Democracia era algo bueno. Y lo era hasta que España empezó a llenarse de moros que van a utilizar la democracia para imponer el islam. De hecho, ya ni siquiera atentan porque no les hace falta. Todo el tema islámico está organizado desde las mezquitas. El invento del LOBO SOLITARIO, habrá convencido al tonto que se haya querido dejar engañar. ¿Ahora no hay lobos solitarios?. Si eran solitarios y actuaban por su cuenta, ¿ahora nadie se da cuenta que no actúan?... en una cosa si te doy la razón, en que somos bastante ingenuos y nos dejamos engañar como cuando somos pequeños y descubrimos que los Reyes Magos no vienen de Oriente, pero durante algún tiempo te sigues engañando, pero en que los que trabajamos tenemos la culpa de este sistema fallido, no te la voy a dar puesto que el poder, tiene tentáculos para adoctrinar al rebaño y no somos precisamente los currantes los que votamos izquierdas, y no se enteran los políticos que los currantes ahora votamos VOX sobre todo en Andalucía. Ahí están los datos, que no me los invento. Y llamarnos ignorantes les va a poner las cosas peor porque de ignorantes no tenemos nada.


----------



## Bien boa (8 May 2022)

Ja, ja, ja . Los remeros de la galera se han amotinado. Los políticos y la casta funcionarial , egocéntricos hasta la naúsea, se dan cuenta ahora de que si trabajar cuesta dinero , es mejor pedir una paga. En la base de la pirámide de los timados se encuentra en pequeño autónomo , que directamente se va a arruinar trabajando, pues además contrae deudas por las multas derivadas de todo tipo se imaginativas sanciones.

Después de morir el pequeño autónomo iría el mediano, que utilizará el patrimonio que ha conseguido en 20 años para pagar los despidos .

El currito despedido se convierte ahora en paguitero , igual que su ex-jefe.

El privilegiado currito que aun conserva el puesto de trabajo se da cuenta que trabaja para pagar al casero o al banco, , la luz , la calefacción y la compra de Hacendado. Para el coche, la ropa y la gasolina ya tienen que entrar dos sueldos.

Este útimo para mí es el más estoico porque cualquier opción alternativa puede ser peor . Si pierde su trabajo puede pasar a ser un homeless, y no va a renunciar.

Ojo a funcionarios , que si están en la escala más baja pueden sentirse jodidos como un remero. Pueden pedir excedencia o baja por depresión sin miedo a perder el trabajo.

Yo creo que mientras no baje el precio de la vivienda , esto no lo para nadie. Y ojito que ser casero no es tan chollo y si los alquileres son bajos no compensa el riesgo de impago y los destrozos, movidas, etc

Pero todo hay que cogerlo con pinzas, yo veo las terrazas llenas y coches híbridos por todas partes.

Conclusión: No entiendo nada.


----------



## M4rk (8 May 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> la culpa, de la turboderecha



Pues claro, cómo no...  
¡Alerta antifascista! ¡No participamos de burbujas mediáticas de la ultraderecha!


----------



## Sonico (8 May 2022)

cinamomo dijo:


> Será chulísimo.



La verdad me gustaría, pero claro, no todos podemos dejar de trabajar y dejar de comer y vivir sin poder pagar la luz pero veo cerrar negocios todos los días, y PYMES y no es solo por el precio de los combustibles, es que NO COMPENSA matarte a trabajar para pagar impuestos para que el resto viva sin hacer NADA.
Pero ojalá esto explote más pronto que tarde.


----------



## El gostoso (8 May 2022)

Pero si habia bajado el paro je je je


----------



## lopym (8 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Pero si habia bajado el paro je je je



Eso digo yo, baja el paro cuando hay gente que ni tan siquiera quiere trabajar.

Se nos rien en la cara descaradamente.


----------



## Gorrión (8 May 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Ese es otro tema. Yo te respondía a que me has culpabilizado por tener que trabajar y pagar.
> Ahora lo de a quien vota la gente es otro tema. Y si me preguntas yo te respondo lo de las dos cosas infinitas.
> Por cierto que la mitad de los currantes que conozco votan a VOX en Andalucía.
> Votar no sirve de nada, por si no lo sabías hoy aprenderás algo nuevo aunque como dice el viejo proverbio chino "En taza que está llena, ya no cabe nada más" y mucha gente tiene la taza llena y es incapaz de aprender y entender cosas nuevas. Yo siempre pensé que la Democracia era algo bueno. Y lo era hasta que España empezó a llenarse de moros que van a utilizar la democracia para imponer el islam. De hecho, ya ni siquiera atentan porque no les hace falta. Todo el tema islámico está organizado desde las mezquitas. El invento del LOBO SOLITARIO, habrá convencido al tonto que se haya querido dejar engañar. ¿Ahora no hay lobos solitarios?. Si eran solitarios y actuaban por su cuenta, ¿ahora nadie se da cuenta que no actúan?... en una cosa si te doy la razón, en que somos bastante ingenuos y nos dejamos engañar como cuando somos pequeños y descubrimos que los Reyes Magos no vienen de Oriente, pero durante algún tiempo te sigues engañando, pero en que los que trabajamos tenemos la culpa de este sistema fallido, no te la voy a dar puesto que el poder, tiene tentáculos para adoctrinar al rebaño y no somos precisamente los currantes los que votamos izquierdas, y no se enteran los políticos que los currantes ahora votamos VOX sobre todo en Andalucía. Ahí están los datos, que no me los invento. Y llamarnos ignorantes les va a poner las cosas peor porque de ignorantes no tenemos nada.



Para mi todos los votantes son iguales, irresponsables incapaces de llevar las riendas de sus vidas, gente que necesita ser pastoreada. VOX por si no te habías dado cuenta, TRABAJA PARA EL ESTADO, si, ese que te roba y te mete moros, feminismo y 18 años de LEYES ANTIHOMBRE. Por si no te habías dado cuenta yo soy apolítico, ni voto ni necesito ser pastoreado. Sin embargo tengo que sufrir la dictadura de los necios, si, esos que antes vitaban a PSOE y ahora quieren votar a VOX.

Mi río por no llorar, no tenéis remedio.


----------



## el ruinas II (8 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Van a flipar con la que se les viene encima.
> 
> Y encima sale con la mierda de la ecología madre mía.
> 
> ...



si, el cero


----------



## Sonico (8 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Conclusión: No entiendo nada.



Yo sí lo entiendo. Otra cosa es lo que me parece. Y por supuesto que todo está lleno de gente que no hace nada y está divirtiéndose. Todos enganchados a la teta estatal. Trabajar no compensa. Acabaremos como en Venezuela más pronto que tarde.


----------



## Sonico (8 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Para mi todos los votantes son iguales, irresponsables incapaces de llevar las riendas de sus vidas, gente que necesita ser pastoreada. VOX por si no te habías dado cuenta, TRABAJA PARA EL ESTADO, si, ese que te roba y te mete moros, feminismo y 18 años de LEYES ANTIHOMBRE. Por si no te habías dado cuenta yo soy apolítico, ni voto ni necesito ser pastoreado. Sin embargo tengo que sufrir la dictadura de los necios, si, esos que antes vitaban a PSOE y ahora quieren votar a VOX.
> 
> Mi río por no llorar, no tenéis remedio.



Perdón. No sabía que hablaba con un ser de luz que no necesita comer ni trabajar y su pipí huele a Chanel Nº5.. Buen día.


----------



## M4rk (8 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> veo las terrazas llenas y coches híbridos por todas partes



Financiación con paguita pública. 
La Yola lo ha dicho en el vídeo: "NO PUEDE HABER NINGUNA LEY NO SOSTENIBLE A PARTIR DE AHORA" 
Nos destruirán y seremos felices.


----------



## pepeleches (8 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Pero si habia bajado el paro je je je



Sí, ha bajado. ¡Cómo no va a bajar, después del Covid!. Igual que ahora ha subido el empleo fijo. Solo faltaría, después de cambiar de nombre a los contratos temporales por 'fijos discontinuos'  

Es una narrativa en la que todo va espectacular según su mensaje, pero resulta que en cuanto acercas la lupa (y no demasiado...) la mitad del trabajo creado es público, y aún así no se han recuperado las horas de trabajo de 2.019

Yo soy bastante mal pensado, y que ahora se apunte a la estupidez esa de 'la gran renuncia' podría sonarme a estrategia para cuando el paro empiece a subir. Porque lo hará, y no tardará mucho; en cuanto Europa nos deje de comprar deuda en un par de meses, el trabajo público se tendrá que frenar. 

Y a la voz de ya se va a empezar a notar la bajada de consumo fruto de que a cualquier familia los rejonazos de luz, gas, combustible, sumados a la inflación, se les está comiendo tranquilamente 200€ de más que antes podía emplear en otras cosas. 

Siendo que los negocios también pagan un extra enorme por estas subidas, en cuanto se empiece a notar la bajada del consumo, obviamente se pararán y bastante las contrataciones. 

Sumado a que el sector público empezará a tener problemas en unos meses, entiendo que lo que ahora son sonrisas y loas a la ministra (nadie sabe muy bien por qué...), antes de fin de año se convertirá en 'uy quién iba a saberlo'

Como esta gente son maestros del relato, vete a saber si hilan con esto de la gran renuncia para encontrar un argumento para pocopensantes...


----------



## Mentefria2 (8 May 2022)

La solución será traer miyones de inmis y lo sabéis.


----------



## Gorrión (8 May 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Perdón. No sabía que hablaba con un ser de luz que no necesita comer ni trabajar y su pipí huele a Chanel Nº5.. Buen día.



De ser de luz nada, solo soy una persona normal. Para seres de luz estáis vosotros, que todo lo sabéis, pero sois incapaces de cambiar nada., porque nada estáis entendiendo.

Yo te doy argumentos razonables, y como no entran en tu programación me intentas humillar. Al final tienes lo que mereces, y tendrás lo que mereces cuando gobierne VOX, porque van a gobernar, no te preocupes, están ahí para eso, y tu seguirás tragando mierda de moro y de panchito, que a VOX les gusta mucho.

¿Quieres apostar?


----------



## Petruska (8 May 2022)

Me da angustia y dolor de tripa escucharla, tiene una verborrea insufrible, no sabe expresar una idea con un mínimo de contenido, todos son frases huecas, dichas como a retortijones, y muletillas nauseabundas...."bueno"..."ya les anuncio desde aquí"..."eehhhh"..."leo muchos datos"......y la última que se la vengo escuchando toda la semana es "yo sólo conjugo el verbo SUMAR, sumar, sumar y sumar"............

Da dolor de tripa oírla hablar y medio expresarse tan tan mal


----------



## flanagan (8 May 2022)

El bobierno se queda sin sujetos pasivos a exprimir. La UE les ha dicho que la presión fiscal ya es muy alta y que con el chuli plan de resiliencia y gilipolleces múltiples van a reventar la teta (contribuyente) y que van a tener que meter no la tijera, sino la motosierra. 
Las menistras de Hacienda han puesto el grito en el cielo y se van a tomar un par de meses de baja por depresion y exceso de azúcar, porque ya no pueden edulcorar más las trolas.


----------



## OvEr0n (8 May 2022)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Eso de la gran renuncia güele a estafa primo



Se fomenta no consumir, no trabajar, no usar ciertas energias, no tener hijos... Y si rascas ves que la promoción de esas ideologías vienen de paises y lobbys que justo hacen lo contrario... La culpa no es de quien quiere que nos autocastremos, sino de quien se traga esa mierda sin rechistar y encima lo promociona.


----------



## M4rk (8 May 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Ese es otro tema. Yo te respondía a que me has culpabilizado por tener que trabajar y pagar.
> Ahora lo de a quien vota la gente es otro tema. Y si me preguntas yo te respondo lo de las dos cosas infinitas.
> Por cierto que la mitad de los currantes que conozco votan a VOX en Andalucía.
> Votar no sirve de nada, por si no lo sabías hoy aprenderás algo nuevo aunque como dice el viejo proverbio chino "En taza que está llena, ya no cabe nada más" y mucha gente tiene la taza llena y es incapaz de aprender y entender cosas nuevas. Yo siempre pensé que la Democracia era algo bueno. Y lo era hasta que España empezó a llenarse de moros que van a utilizar la democracia para imponer el islam. De hecho, ya ni siquiera atentan porque no les hace falta. Todo el tema islámico está organizado desde las mezquitas. El invento del LOBO SOLITARIO, habrá convencido al tonto que se haya querido dejar engañar. ¿Ahora no hay lobos solitarios?. Si eran solitarios y actuaban por su cuenta, ¿ahora nadie se da cuenta que no actúan?... en una cosa si te doy la razón, en que somos bastante ingenuos y nos dejamos engañar como cuando somos pequeños y descubrimos que los Reyes Magos no vienen de Oriente, pero durante algún tiempo te sigues engañando, pero en que los que trabajamos tenemos la culpa de este sistema fallido, no te la voy a dar puesto que el poder, tiene tentáculos para adoctrinar al rebaño y no somos precisamente los currantes los que votamos izquierdas, y no se enteran los políticos que los currantes ahora votamos VOX sobre todo en Andalucía. Ahí están los datos, que no me los invento. Y llamarnos ignorantes les va a poner las cosas peor porque de ignorantes no tenemos nada.



No lo veo así. Lo que yo interpreto es que deberían acabarse las medias tintas con las putas gilipolleces ya. 
En primer lugar, si oyes a alguien hablar de lo malo que es el patriarcado o algo similar, se les planta cara: puño en la mesa y a ponerles los puntos sobre las íes con sus putas gilipolleces y fantasías de mamonazos. 
Si ves a funcivagas charos saliendo de un edificio público a las 11 de la mañana porque van a tomar el coffee, se les increpa desde la distancia gritando "vagas de mierda, media vuelta y a currar, parásitos de los cojones". Ejemplos así, que el tonto de apie VEA y SIENTA en carne propia lo muy hasta los cojones que estamos de sus putas mierdas. 
MIEDO JODER MIEDO YA HOSTIAAAAA.


----------



## fuegosysagatinas.s.l. (8 May 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Se fomenta no consumir, no trabajar, no usar ciertas energias, no tener hijos... Y si rascas ves que la promoción de esas ideologías vienen de paises y lobbys que justo hacen lo contrario... La culpa no es de quien quiere que nos autocastremos, sino de quien se traga esa mierda sin rechistar y encima lo promociona.



es que lo que dices es muy grave. mas de lo que muchos se piensan. ¿estan paises extranjeros controlando a nuestros politicos? eestarian cometiendo delitos de traición a la patria


----------



## Visilleras (8 May 2022)

"No tengo tiempo para explicarme"
"Un país moderno ehmmm un país util a su sociedad"
"Es que tenemos que mejorar salarialmente"
"Aunque no me muevo por las modas, está de moda hablar de la gran dimisión"
"Yo estos días ehmmm he leído muchos datos ehhmm"

NO SABE EXPRESARSE


----------



## butricio (8 May 2022)

Eeeeee,vale,queda confirmado.

Esa "gran dimision",algo de lo que venimos comentando hace años, que veo ha recibido nombre formal,esta promovida por el gobierno,como mínimo.

No es ni mucho menos normal que esta panda de chorizos abra ese melón.

Como hacen siempre,trataran de promoverlo,haciendo ver que pretenden lo contrario.Véase viogen.

Supongo que alimentaran el doble pensar con la industria informativa y la logica dentro de la cabecita del remero se decantara por soltar el remo.La cuestion es de donde sd supone que sacaran para mas paguitas.

Sabemos que quieren destruir todo,y van por buen camino.


----------



## jaimegvr (8 May 2022)

venturk dijo:


> Pues q aunque yo quiera, mi empleador no lo va hacer xq se mete en un jaleo. Y estoy de acuerdo contigo, uno debería poder cobrar como le de la gana, y no tener que pasar x el aro de los bancos si o si.



Los trabajadores lo tienen facil, huelga generalizada hasta que paguen en sobre el sueldo BRUTO.


----------



## Visilleras (8 May 2022)

butricio dijo:


> Eeeeee,vale,queda confirmado.
> 
> Esa "gran dimision",algo de lo que venimos comentando hace años, que veo ha recibido nombre formal,esta promovida por el gobierno,como mínimo.
> 
> ...



Tiene pinta de que quieren sacar una especie de "Plan E" renovado.

Empezarán a decir que abandonar la plantación es anti-europeo, muy poco igualitario, y nada solidario.

El retruécano para echarle la culpa al capitalismo va a ser como de redacción de niños de la ESO. 

Y las campañas que vendrán, igual


----------



## ugeruge (8 May 2022)

Ni partidos ni sindicatos, ONGs, etc recibiendo un puto euro público y veréis como empiezan a buscar medidas positivas... para ellos, claro

No ocurrirá en la puta vida. Más que nada porque son ellos mismos los que deben votarlo


----------



## Fauna iberica (8 May 2022)

La gran dimision dice la hija de puta esa.

La gran dimision es que han convertido muchos trabajos en mera esclavitud y el remero despues de estar 10, 12 o las horas que se le ponga al palillero de turno de sus huevos no llega ni a mitad de mes y ante esa mierda dicen que reme su putisima madre,

Y la cerda esa y los medios nos lo presentan como si fuera una dimision tipo privilegiados.

Escoria fusilable que son todos.


----------



## Rocker (8 May 2022)

Cuando haya más gente viviendo de paguitas para desempleados, familia numerosa, inmigrantes, etc. que trabajadores que sustenten la economía y no de para todos, entre pagar funcionarios, pensiones y pagas de chupócteros y corruptos que nos gobiernan veremos qué risas, será un sálvense quien pueda, un MAD MAX estilo Venezuela, o una inflacción bestial, sálvese quien pueda igualmente pero con doble de violencia en las calles de lo que tenemos ahora, eso sí, las urbanizaciones de los terroristas criminales que han llevado a la destrucción a España blindadas y con seguridad las 24h.

Suerte tengo de estar fuera y no querer pisar el país que me vio nacer nada más que para visitar a la familia. Sigue siendo triste ver como destrozan mi país y lo dejan en la mierda y es el país cachondeo de Europa cuando podríamos estar genial en la liga de los grandes, una pena.


----------



## ferrys (8 May 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> No se podía saber. La gente está harta de remar mientras otros viven de paguitas sin despeinarse y a gastos pagados. La Yoli ya busca soluciones.
> 
> la culpa, de la turboderecha



No tiene mucha vuelta de hoja. Eres un tipo que vive en una ciudad pequeña de 53 años, funcionario, con tus 14 pagas y 2.200€, entonces aguantas como un valiente.
Eres un fontanero asalariado en la misma ciudad con 1.300€ mensuales, sin cargas y 53 tacos. Tu casa en el pueblo, sin hipotéca, etc, etc. Te dan un subsidio de 470€ por estar en tu casa. Con un par de chapucillas que hagas a los amigos eres el marajá. Tu huertecilla, tus gallinas, etc. Tu compras una furgonetilla tipo Fiat Scudo por dos duros, pones un colchón dentro y te vas donde quieres.
Cualquier tío medio inteligente no lo pensaba.


----------



## Furymundo (8 May 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Yo como currante, estoy hasta los mismisimos de ver gente que no hace nada. Ciclistas los fines de semana que no han hecho nada en toda la semana porque si estuvieran cansados de trabajar no se montarían en una bicicleta a ocupar la carretera y entorpecer el tráfico. Todos funcionarios y paguiteros a dar por culo. Estoy harto de ver camioneros currando como negros, fuera de casa, mal comiendo, mal durmiendo y mal viviendo y cobrando una miseria mientras los de los ayuntamientos, y demás funcivagos cuando vas a arreglar cualquier papel al ayuntamiento, nunca están, o estan de baja, o de dias libres o simplemente NO ESTAN y uno no puede ni parar para mear y claro que ESTMOS HARTOS y si nos siguen llamando ULTRADERECHA, va a ser un ULTRAMAMPORRAZO el que se van a pegar. El problema es que los funcivagos, SON MUCHOS, los moros con paguitas SON MUCHOS y nosotros a seguir remando, mientras nos llaman TRABAJADORES TONTOS DE ULTRADERECHA.
> Evidentemente esto va a explotar y los que estamos dando un servicio a todos los que no hacen nada vamos a irnos al paro porque nuestra salud ya no puede resistir estas jornadas de tantas horas aguantando a tanta gente que no hace nada más que dar por culo y encima si te quejas, eres facha y ya ni que decir de tanto morito bebiendo litronas, y hablando todo el dia por el movil mientras tú no ganas ni para PAGAR LA LUZ.
> Esto SE ACABA señores. Voy a ganar casi lo mismo en el paro que rompiéndome los cuernos en una puta gasolinera.
> A tomar por culo.



pues es lo que tendriais que haber hecho hace tiempo 
a ver si vais despertando.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 May 2022)

En 1964 nacieron en España 700.000 niños y en 2021 nacieron 338.532 muchos hijos de extranjeros . Galicia ahora tiene menos población que en 1972


https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/5001672/0/el-numero-de-bebes-nacidos-de-mujeres-con-mas-de-45-anos-en-espana-se-dispara-un-42-8-en-el-primer-trimestre-del-ano/ Hemos comprobado en estos dos años de ataque de ingeniería social llamado coronavirus, lo fácil es es manipular y dirigir a millones...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (8 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Para mi todos los votantes son iguales, irresponsables incapaces de llevar las riendas de sus vidas, gente que necesita ser pastoreada. VOX por si no te habías dado cuenta, TRABAJA PARA EL ESTADO, si, ese que te roba y te mete moros, feminismo y 18 años de LEYES ANTIHOMBRE. Por si no te habías dado cuenta yo soy apolítico, ni voto ni necesito ser pastoreado. Sin embargo tengo que sufrir la dictadura de los necios, si, esos que antes vitaban a PSOE y ahora quieren votar a VOX.
> 
> Mi río por no llorar, no tenéis remedio.



El sistema es el que es, está muy afianzado, y no lo vas a cambiar, ni votando, ni no votando. Ahora dime que con VOX en el poder estaríamos exactamente igual.

¿Que es disidencia controlada? Bueno, pero es disidencia.
Yo los partidos los mido por la prisa que tienen en acometer el genocidio del pueblo español. Si tiene menos prisa, es mejor que si tiene más prisa. No hay más.


----------



## tovarovsky (8 May 2022)

Para acabar con los abusos de esta gentuza figurante que solo blablablea la solución es NO REMAR; INSUMISION FISCAL; OKUPACION DE PISO HIPOTECADO SIN PAGAR UN CENTIMO; VIVIR MODO PATERISTA AFRICANO Y EXIGIR LA CORRESPONIENTE PAGUITA MENSUAL POR LARVAS Y BIGOTUDA: Queremos igualdad de condiciones con nuestros hermanos cobrisos y afruokanos.
UROPEDOS APAÑOLES!! SACAD AL NIGGA QUE LLEVAIS DENTRO!!


----------



## zirick (8 May 2022)

Van a dejar de comprar votos digooo de dar paguitas?
Pues eso, preocupación 0


----------



## Lain Coubert (8 May 2022)

No cuela.

Quita paguitas y a ver cuanta renuncia vas a tener. El verdadero cáncer del mundo es el socialismo.

Para qué remar si hasta te dejan okupar una vivienda y un paguitero cobra más que jn asalariado?


----------



## Bien boa (8 May 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Yo como currante, estoy hasta los mismisimos de ver gente que no hace nada. Ciclistas los fines de semana que no han hecho nada en toda la semana porque si estuvieran cansados de trabajar no se montarían en una bicicleta a ocupar la carretera y entorpecer el tráfico. Todos funcionarios y paguiteros a dar por culo. Estoy harto de ver camioneros currando como negros, fuera de casa, mal comiendo, mal durmiendo y mal viviendo y cobrando una miseria mientras los de los ayuntamientos, y demás funcivagos cuando vas a arreglar cualquier papel al ayuntamiento, nunca están, o estan de baja, o de dias libres o simplemente NO ESTAN y uno no puede ni parar para mear y claro que ESTMOS HARTOS y si nos siguen llamando ULTRADERECHA, va a ser un ULTRAMAMPORRAZO el que se van a pegar. El problema es que los funcivagos, SON MUCHOS, los moros con paguitas SON MUCHOS y nosotros a seguir remando, mientras nos llaman TRABAJADORES TONTOS DE ULTRADERECHA.
> Evidentemente esto va a explotar y los que estamos dando un servicio a todos los que no hacen nada vamos a irnos al paro porque nuestra salud ya no puede resistir estas jornadas de tantas horas aguantando a tanta gente que no hace nada más que dar por culo y encima si te quejas, eres facha y ya ni que decir de tanto morito bebiendo litronas, y hablando todo el dia por el movil mientras tú no ganas ni para PAGAR LA LUZ.
> Esto SE ACABA señores. Voy a ganar casi lo mismo en el paro que rompiéndome los cuernos en una puta gasolinera.
> A tomar por culo.



Se te ve quemado hasta el hueso. Esto no puede durar siempre, explotará por algún sitio , preparate si estás acostumbrado a trabajar estarás mejor que otros. Animo.


----------



## Chino Negro (8 May 2022)

Poco me parece


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (8 May 2022)

Como me nvtre joder.
Disfrutad lo votado y seguid REMANDO, que los parasitos no se mantienen solos


----------



## Alex Cosma (8 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> yo soy apolítico...



Ese es el problema: o la gente está 100% metida en el mundo de la politiquería (partidos políticos) o son apolíticos.

Los primeros obviamente obran 100% a favor de las minorías poderhabientes que conforman el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.
Los segundos, de facto también, porque ellos, que deberían ser el germen de la REVOLUCIÓN, creen que la política es el partidismo y que no puede ser otra... y por tanto se limitan a sobrevivir, sin ninguna idea o intención TRANSFORMADORA de la sociedad... Es decir, dejan el activismo en manos de la gran mayoría politiquera.


----------



## Poseidón (8 May 2022)

Gran dimision? Huele a estafa.


----------



## Bien boa (8 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No tiene mucha vuelta de hoja. Eres un tipo que vive en una ciudad pequeña de 53 años, funcionario, con tus 14 pagas y 2.200€, entonces aguantas como un valiente.
> Eres un fontanero asalariado en la misma ciudad con 1.300€ mensuales, sin cargas y 53 tacos. Tu casa en el pueblo, sin hipotéca, etc, etc. Te dan un subsidio de 470€ por estar en tu casa. Con un par de chapucillas que hagas a los amigos eres el marajá. Tu huertecilla, tus gallinas, etc. Tu compras una furgonetilla tipo Fiat Scudo por dos duros, pones un colchón dentro y te vas donde quieres.
> Cualquier tío medio inteligente no lo pensaba.



Lo que dices está muy bien pero si no tienes familia detrás.


----------



## Lian (8 May 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> yo montaba una huelga general total y abstención fiscal generalizada hasta que se reformara la constitución y se prohibiesen en ella las paguitas, las subvenciones y los parásitos en general. Si hay que ir a una situación de pre-guerra civil se va
> habría que dar un golpe de estado porque eso significa expulsar del estado a partidos y sindicatos



No veríamos eso ni aunque el pueblo español tuviera que comer piedras del suelo...

Por otra parte, 0,7% de vacantes? eso no es nada chiqui...


----------



## Furymundo (8 May 2022)

venturk dijo:


> Pues q aunque yo quiera, mi empleador no lo va hacer xq se mete en un jaleo. Y estoy de acuerdo contigo, uno debería poder cobrar como le de la gana, y no tener que pasar x el aro de los bancos si o si.



pues tu empleador es un traidor
y en el jaleo tenemos que estar TODOS.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 May 2022)

La gran renuncia no es tal; es la destrucción del esquema vital y las etapas de la vida .

Existimos porque desde principio de los tiempos, nuestras antepasadas tuvieron, criaron, cuidaron a sus hijos con amor hasta que fueron capaces de formar su propia familia con la ayuda imprescindible de los padres. 

Ese estímulo instintivo y natural que hace que los progenitores se esfuercen en buscar comida para llevar al nido, es lo que falta en la nueva generación de Españoles .
Se han quedado atascados en una primera etapa de un ciclo reproductivo del que no salen :

- copular, copular, copular, copular de forma estéril.

De alguna manera es como si a esa pareja de pájaros su esfuerzo por incubar los huevos siempre fuese infructuoso y vuelta a empezar. 

LA BOMBA GAY consiste en hacer creer a toda la población que la razón para emparejarse es drogarse con los agujeros del cuerpo y no formar unidades reproductivas.


----------



## frankie83 (8 May 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> No se podía saber. La gente está harta de remar mientras otros viven de paguitas sin despeinarse y a gastos pagados. La Yoli ya busca soluciones.
> 
> la culpa, de la turboderecha



Temas creados por arte de periódico, Dios solo sabe qué nos quieren meter 

Es algo que se dobla


----------



## Elbrujo (8 May 2022)

Mientras yo remo a los tanos y demas calentito.

Que os den por culo


----------



## Akira. (8 May 2022)

Son cosas chulísimas, debería gustarle.


----------



## unaburbu (8 May 2022)

mr nobody dijo:


> les esta saliendo el tiro por la culata



Creo que todo lo contrario. Creo que nos dirigen el "no tendrás nada y serás feliz". Y la gente encantada de que les den una TV, un cheque comida y un zulo en la periferia a cambio de no gastar recursos.


----------



## M. Priede (8 May 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> No se podía saber. La gente está harta de remar mientras otros viven de paguitas sin despeinarse y a gastos pagados. La Yoli ya busca soluciones.
> 
> la culpa, de la turboderecha



¿Escuchas o lees lo que cuelgas? Está diciendo lo contrario.


----------



## Socom (8 May 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> No se podía saber. La gente está harta de remar mientras otros viven de paguitas sin despeinarse y a gastos pagados. La Yoli ya busca soluciones.
> 
> la culpa, de la turboderecha



Lo que tenéis que hacer es bajar los impuestos hijos de puta hipócritas malnacidos hijos de mil padres.


----------



## frankie83 (8 May 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Gran dimision? Huele a estafa.



Nos van a dejar sin trabajo y nos cuentan que esporque no queremos trabajar


----------



## Furymundo (8 May 2022)




----------



## Gorrión (8 May 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> El sistema es el que es, está muy afianzado, y no lo vas a cambiar, ni votando, ni no votando. Ahora dime que con VOX en el poder estaríamos exactamente igual.
> 
> ¿Que es disidencia controlada? Bueno, pero es disidencia.
> Yo los partidos los mido por la prisa que tienen en acometer el genocidio del pueblo español. Si tiene menos prisa, es mejor que si tiene más prisa. No hay más.



Soy consciente de ello, no puedo cambiar nada, pero quiero dormir con la consciencia tranquila.

Así que a usted le vale con que maten mas despacito, estupendo pues.



Alex Cosma dijo:


> Ese es el problema: o la gente está 100% metida en el mundo de la politiquería (partidos políticos) o son apolíticos.
> 
> Los primeros obviamente obran 100% a favor de las minorías poderhabientes que conforman el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.
> Los segundos, de facto también, porque ellos, que deberían ser el germen de la REVOLUCIÓN, creen que la política es el partidismo y que no puede ser otra... y por tanto se limitan a sobrevivir, sin ninguna idea o intención TRANSFORMADORA de la sociedad... Es decir, dejan el activismo en manos de la gran mayoría politiquera.



Yo solo puedo responsabilizarme de mis actos, para cambiar el mundo se necesitan herramientas a las que yo no puedo acceder. Es una cuestión de fuerza bruta de la que yo no dispongo.

Solo soy un humano, no puedo luchar contra los deseos de una masa adoctrinada desde su nacimiento, es una utopía.


----------



## Socom (8 May 2022)

Ultramontano dijo:


> Miden la "gran dimisión" por el número de puestos de trabajo sin cubrir que hay.
> Como en nuestro pais no se crean puestos de trabajo, pues somos el país menos afectado por esta cuestion de Europa.
> Y se quedan tan anchos.
> 
> Que seamos también el país con más fracaso escolar, con más paro juvenil y con mayor porcentaje de ninis no significa nada para la tucán. Todo chulísimo.



No encaja eso de puestos sin cubrir y paro desbordante. Eh, pero necesitamos más inmigración para pagar más pensiones, todo muy lógico para estos panderetas de la casta, a estos no les afecta que morito Juan se deje medio sueldo en combustible para llegar al campo a trabajar por una miseria.


----------



## xavik (8 May 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Es espectacular lo de este año. Por la mañana sacan pecho de que la afiliación está en máximos, y por la tarde son capaces de hablar del problema de la gran renuncia.
> 
> Dos conceptos que obviamente son incompatibles entre sí...



Bueno, en principio dice que España es el menos afectado por este fenómeno "global".


----------



## Socom (8 May 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Creo que todo lo contrario. Creo que nos dirigen al "no tendrás nada y serás feliz". Y la gente encantada de que les den una TV, un cheque comida y un zulo en la periferia a cambio de no gastar recursos.



Les gustaría, pero les va a salir el tiro por la culata, tal vez lo próximo que veamos sea desfile de dimisiones de políticos y pasarela por los juzgados.
¿Cuanta gente había en la manifa de los Royuela? Lo sabemos, lo saben y están acojonados, cuando jueces se sientan protegidos por los militares va a ser gracioso el panorama.


----------



## Alex Cosma (8 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Soy consciente de ello, no puedo cambiar nada, pero quiero dormir con la consciencia tranquila.
> 
> Así que a usted le vale con que maten mas despacito, estupendo pues.
> 
> ...



Lo que eleva la condición humana es obrar por DEBER, obrar por VIRTUD.

SI DEBO, PUEDO.

La modernidad que criticas, precisamente se basa en el concepto contrario:

SI PUEDO, DEBO.

Tú DEBES luchar por algo más que por tu estómago... DEBES, por tanto, PUEDES.

Es precisamente cuando todo el mundo mira por su CULO, cuando mira única y exclusivamente por su interés, sobre todo interés MATERIAL, puro SOMA, cuando el MAL se abre camino.


-------------------

Es curioso (triste) ver como la gente de a pie ha sido totalmente construida según el interés del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.

La mayor parte de pueblo llano son TOTALITARIOS de andar por casa; totalitarios que, si tuvieran poder, serían peores que sus totalitarios favoritos (Hitler, Stalin, etc.)

Vemos que los progres de a pie ven a los nazis como monstruos a ERRADICAR.
Vemos que los fachas de a pie ven a los progres como infraseres a ERRADICAR.
Y así todo, y así todos.

Obviamente ninguno de ellos está capacitado para crear una sociedad cualitativamente mejor que la actual.

La interiorización de la condición de ESCLAVO impide la emancipación.

Los que creen saber dónde están los problemas (en algunos casos, pocos, aciertan) incurren igualmente en otros errores. Por ejemplo, los que son de "derechas" se mimetizan y comparten el 100% del ideario de la izquierda en cuanto al PROGRESO MATERIAL (véase el ejemplo de la digitalización y robotización, puro mesianismo tecnófilo-tecnoentusiasta que comparten todos los que se dividen y enfrentan en otros asuntos).

Casi podemos afirmar que en el siglo XXI el principal problema no es aquello que divide y enfrenta a la sociedad (que también) sino aquello que todos comparten y en lo que están mimetizados: estatocapitalismo, parlamentarismo, consumismo, tecnofilia, cientifismo, hedonismo, epicureísmo, eudemonismo, delegacionismo, irresponsabilidad, derechohabientismo, bienestarismo, progresismo material, etc.

En el siglo XXI se hace realidad el sueño húmedo de muchos intelectuales misántropos, como Jean Paul Sartre... que acuñó la frase, y lo que es peor, la IDEA: "EL INFIERNO ES EL OTRO".

Con esa idea guía (sepamos o no que es nuestra idea guía) nos podemos permitir el lujo de echar siempre la culpa de todo a los demás, por tanto nos podemos permitir el lujo de ser de la cuna a la tumba IRRESPONSABLES, ES DECIR, INFANTILES.... Y esa es justo, justo, justo la sociedad que quiere el poder constituido, o en su defecto, el poder que se quiere constituir como tal... El PODER necesita para perpetuarse que el PUEBLO sea inútil, incapaz, infantil, delegacionista e irresponsable, porque mientras exista ese tipo de PUEBLO, ese tipo de personas, seguirá siendo necesaria la existencia de minorías poderhabientes que dirijan la totalidad de la existencia de dicho PUEBLO.

Cada vez que delegamos nuestra responsabilidad en alguien, estamos creando lo que luego será (ya es) un TOTALITARISMO.

Los que nacen con el gen de querer mandar, siempre regalan los oídos a los que quieren ser mandados. Es así y no puede ser de otra manera.

Donde hay una mente de esclavo, hay (o surge) una mente de tirano. Ambas se retroalimentan.

Digresión:

El afán de ESCLAVO es el de VENGANZA.... no el afán de crear una sociedad sustantivamente mejor en la que haya más libertad.

Los esclavos son forzados a odiarse entre sí, al mismo tiempo que adulan, de facto, al poder... porque su interés no es crear una sociedad mejor, sino la REVANCHA, la venganza. La historia de Espartaco es muy ilustrativa al respecto...

La historia de Espartaco nos dice claramente que los esclavos, solo por serlo, no van a hacer nunca una revolución, porque _*“Las revoluciones no son hijas del estómago, son hijas del pensamiento"*_ (Soledad Gustavo)... Claro, mientras sean las élites las únicas que PIENSEN, pues serán ellas las que hagan revoluciones (como la actual revolución, progre; o la revolución francesa, burguesa; etc.), y serán revoluciones nocivas, por falsas, ideadas por minorías poderhabientes.

Espartaco era ciudadano tracio libre y cuando fue hecho prisionero lo alistaron en las legiones romanas; se escapó y, una vez capturado de nuevo, fue convertido en esclavo gladiador. Cuando se volvió a escapar reunió a un ejército de 50.000 esclavos, con la particularidad de que el 99% de ellos eran esclavos de nacimiento (por tanto, *no conocían la libertad, y mucho menos la responsabilidad y esfuerzo sin fin que ésta conlleva*)... Después de que los esclavos aprovecharan las primeras victorias ante las legiones romanas, para destruir y saquear, y para matar y violar sin miramientos a soldados y civiles, Espartaco se dio cuenta de que no iban a construir una sociedad mejor y que, además, por ello mismo, la victoria era imposible, dado que *no había una componente moral superior en su ejército de esclavos, comparado con la tiranía de Roma*.

Ese es el primer problema a resolver, la degradación, corrupción moral y envilecimiento del pueblo llano... Recordemos lo que dijo Salviano de Marsella a la caída de Roma: dijo que el pueblo llano estaba tanto o más degradado que las élites de poder (tal y como sucede ahora; siempre sucede lo mismo con los imperios, con los ESTADOS... que arrasan con todo, CON TODO, empezando y terminando por TODO LO HUMANO ELEVADO).

*“LA GUERRA DE ESPARTACO” I*
*“LA GUERRA DE ESPARTACO” II*
*“LA GUERRA DE ESPARTACO” III*

Volviendo a la condición humana...

*Ciertamente no hay nada IDEAL en el ser humano; el ser humano es limitado, y dentro de sus limitaciones está la capacidad para pensar y hacer lo más hórrido, y la capacidad de pensar y hacer lo más bello, lo más elevado. Se trata pues de cultivar lo positivo y no lo negativo.*

Lo primero es reflexionar y mirar hacia dentro, y casi nadie lo hace, y los pocos que lo hacen están metidos en la NEW AGE, es decir, en ESCAPISMOS PUSILÁNIMES que no enfrentan realmente los problemas de la sociedad. Son epicúreos, porque creen que refugiándose en su jardín (jardín de Epicuro) espiritual, cambiarán la sociedad, y no es así. Para luchar contra el MAL hay que hacerle frente con el bien, no huir de él.

*El ser humano tiene en su naturaleza tres pulsiones: la de ser libre, la de ser esclavo y la de ser tirano... *Si nos fijamos bien, las pulsiones de ser tirano y la de ser esclavo son, en esencia, las mismas, ya que para que exista un tirano tiene que haber un esclavo... Por tanto, son dos pulsiones en lucha contra una, la de ser libre... de ahí que las primeras derroten casi siempre a ésta. ¿Qué hay que hacer? pues *cultivar esta pulsión, la de ser LIBRE, ya que siempre estará en inferioridad de condiciones respecto a las otras dos *(que son una).

ESTADO + Parlamentarismo + capitalismo + tecnología = el más perfecto (por indetectable) SISTEMA DE DOMINACIÓN... y ahora ya sistema de exterminio y sustitución poblacional con inmigración.

Fijaos si es indetectable que los exterminados (nosotros) se pelean por votar a tal o cual partido... Unos porque les da igual ser exterminados (e incluso lo ven bien, dada su endofobia) y otros porque creen que con VOX no lo serán...

Esa forma de no-pensar, no-reflexionar, no-discernir sólo es posible cuando las capacidades humanas han desaparecido, cuando somos infrahumanos de facto... y eso sólo es posible cuando una minoría tiene todo el poder y decide por todos... y construye-diseña al pueblo según sus intereses; y no en un momento dado, sino en una evolución constante hacia más y más y más poder concentrado desde hace siglos... digamos siglo XIII-XIV en lo que concierne a los pueblos peninsulares, y más en concreto desde 1812, la famosa Pepa, que fue la aceleración del LIBERTICIDIO.

Eso es el ESTADO... eso.
Y esos son, somos, los sujetos infrahumanizados producto de él... obnubilados con la tecnología, que es la que oculta-enmascara-camufla el sistema de dominación más avanzado de la historia.

Hemos cambiado LIBERTAD por COMODIDAD, sobre todo la mental, la más nociva de todas.

¿Nos ponemos en marcha para cambiar las cosas o preferimos pasar a la historia como meras piltrafas de usar y tirar?

Lecturas recomendadas:

*INFIERNO CONVIVENCIAL

ESFUERZO

EL SENTIDO DEL SUFRIMIENTO Y EL DOLOR

Movilización, autoorganización popular y ética de la responsabilidad

INDIVIDUALIDAD CREADORA

LA NOCIÓN DE SUJETO AUTOCONSTRUÍDO EN LA CULTURAL OCCIDENTAL

PARA EL PERFECCIONAMIENTO MORAL DE LA SOCIEDAD Y EL INDIVIDUO

REIVINDICACIÓN DE LA GENTE COMÚN*


----------



## Rojelio Medio (8 May 2022)

Renunciar es una cosa chulisima.
La gente se esta hartando del progreso socialista. Solo que ya empieza a ser demasiado tarde.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (8 May 2022)

*EL QUE REME ES SUBNORMAL*


----------



## Guillotin (8 May 2022)

venturk dijo:


> Está prohibido por ley, sino recuerdo mal



Por una Ley creada por y para los bancos.
Que no nos cuenten milongas.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (8 May 2022)

El unico voto util es pagar y cobrar todo lo posible en b y consumir solo lo necesario.

Que reme su puta madre.

Solo mirad las terracitas cerca de edificios oficiales, llenas de funcivagos, y las salas de juego a las 10 de la mañana ya petada de marronidos, algunos se salen a fumar el cigarrito fuera, con su buen movil y su cerveza...


----------



## noseyo (8 May 2022)

Quién trabaje teniendo que desplazarse en coche y comiendo fuera ganado menos 2000 euros está ganando menos que uno con una paga ayuda social


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (8 May 2022)

Hoy en día no tiene sentido remar a no ser que te guste mucho tu trabajo y puedes acceder a él en transporte público o andando. No renta tener que pagar gasolina + alquiler + comida por el salario mínimo. Para eso es mil veces mejor recibir alguna paguita y ser casapapis o trapichear.


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (8 May 2022)

Menuda hostia se está pegando el capitalismo.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (8 May 2022)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> Menuda hostia se está pegando el capitalismo.



El capitalismo?  regar con dinero gratis a gente que no da ni golpe es capitalismo?


----------



## Viviendo Digno (8 May 2022)

Lástima que todavía son pocos y en sector tecnológico casi exclusivamente. 

El resto, como ovejas (por ahora)


----------



## venturk (8 May 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Por una Ley creada por y para los bancos.
> Que no nos cuenten milongas.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Al único que favorece es al banco y al gobierno.


----------



## Otrasvidas (8 May 2022)

Hasta hace muy poco uno toleraba hartarse de trabajar porque ello acarreaba un ascenso, la proporcional subida de sueldo, el coche, el pisito, la parienta, desfase con los colegas, sexo fácil, etc. ¿ De todo eso qué queda? Además, le añadimos que en España ser un trabajador honrado supone estar condenado a hacer lo tuyo y lo que un atajo de sinvergüenzas se niegan a hacer. Díganme, ¿remar para qué? ¿ remar a cambio de qué?


----------



## unaburbu (8 May 2022)

Socom dijo:


> Les gustaría, pero les va a salir el tiro por la culata, tal vez lo próximo que veamos sea desfile de dimisiones de políticos y pasarela por los juzgados.
> ¿Cuanta gente había en la manifa de los Royuela? Lo sabemos, lo saben y están acojonados, cuando jueces se sientan protegidos por los militares va a ser gracioso el panorama.



Ojalá suceda tal cual comentas.


----------



## mxmanu (8 May 2022)

Se va a reunir con los come gambas para solucionar el problema        


A partir de ahora todas las políticas serán verdes 

Menuda panda de hdlgp


----------



## chainsaw man (8 May 2022)

Tenemos la tasa de empleados más alta que nunca en la historia con el PIB más bajo que en otros tiempos con tasas de empleo mas bajas.

Os lo traduzco para los que no sepais que significa, que producimos cada vez menos con más empleados, disminuyendo la produccion y eficiencia a valores nunca vistos.


----------



## deckard009 (8 May 2022)

Hombre, que no te promocionen en la empresa, porque hay que promocionar mujeras, aunque sean inutiles, pues a nadie le sienta bien. Yo ya hice el examen oficial de ingles, porque el decirles a los de rrhh que se mucho ingles, y te contesten que no saben como hacer que se lo demuestres. Pacopena de pais. Y la prueba me la paga mi empresa, en cuanto tenga el papelito, adios. 

Es como lo de los bootcamps femeninos, el gran jefe nos dice que hay que atraer mujeras, tratar de elegir siempre mujeras sobre hombres cuando terminan la beca,...

Pues si asi elegiis por abajo, me estais poniendo el pie por encima tambien a mi. Ahora entiendo que no me hicieran gerente el año pasado, y si este no pasa... blanco y en botella. Mujeras primero aunque no se lo merezcan. Me doy el piro y que saque adelante el remo la mujera que pongan en mi lugar.


----------



## Socom (8 May 2022)

Trileros, dónde está la bola, te enseño un billete de cinco en la derecha y te robo cincuenta con la izda.


----------



## Pericoloso (8 May 2022)

La cosa está en hacer una fórmula que refleje el menor n° de parados posible, mentar todas las crisis que salen en la tele y arreglar el asunto a golpe de cenitas en el Hilton y en el Marriott.

En algunas cosas estamos en Plutón y para otras seguimos en el S. XIX.


----------



## Nut (8 May 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Tenemos la tasa de empleados más alta que nunca en la historia con el PIB más bajo que en otros tiempos con tasas de empleo mas bajas.
> 
> Os lo traduzco para los que no sepais que significa, que producimos cada vez menos con más empleados, disminuyendo la produccion y eficiencia a valores nunca vistos.



ESE es destino de España.El 3ER MUNDO.

Marruecos - Tasa de desempleo | 1999-2022 Datos | 2023-2024 Expectativa (tradingeconomics.com) 

El 12%.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (8 May 2022)

Hay varias barreras mentales [estafas mentales] para coaccionar para el mantenimiento de todo esto.

Porque básicamente España es un gran mercadillo persa donde parasitan los grandes partidos políticos o regionales con cientos de miles de enchufados, las eléctricas, las grandes utilities que viven del.presupuesto,.las.ONGs y así todo en un círculo virtuoso

Una barrera mental es los de abajo.los pobres

Luego los inmigrantes 

Luego las.mujeres

Etc

Cuando todo falle recurren al comodín: la democracia 

La mayoria tiene por.lo.visto un alma diferenciada y superior a la de cada uno de los que la.componen

Más que la.gran dimisión diría que es la caída de la Gran Estafa


----------



## zirick (8 May 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Tenemos la tasa de empleados más alta que nunca en la historia con el PIB más bajo que en otros tiempos con tasas de empleo mas bajas.
> 
> Os lo traduzco para los que no sepais que significa, que producimos cada vez menos con más empleados, disminuyendo la produccion y eficiencia a valores nunca vistos.



Pagar por votos no produce, al contrario.
Si estás cobrando paguitas no cuentas cómo parado, las cifras no se disparan.


----------



## ueee3 (8 May 2022)

Pues esto no es nada... cuando obliguen por ley (recientita) a que un tipo cobre igual o menos que una tipa de su empresa ,porque sí, aunque él haga mucho y mejor... aún puede provocar más dimisiones.


----------



## 11kjuan (8 May 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Cuando haya más gente viviendo de paguitas para desempleados, familia numerosa, inmigrantes, etc. que trabajadores que sustenten la economía y no de para todos, entre pagar funcionarios, pensiones y pagas de chupócteros y corruptos que nos gobiernan veremos qué risas, será un sálvense quien pueda, un MAD MAX estilo Venezuela, o una inflacción bestial, sálvese quien pueda igualmente pero con doble de violencia en las calles de lo que tenemos ahora, eso sí, las urbanizaciones de los terroristas criminales que han llevado a la destrucción a España blindadas y con seguridad las 24h.
> 
> Suerte tengo de estar fuera y no querer pisar el país que me vio nacer nada más que para visitar a la familia. Sigue siendo triste ver como destrozan mi país y lo dejan en la mierda y es el país cachondeo de Europa cuando podríamos estar genial en la liga de los grandes, una pena.



Traidores no queremos gracias.
No vuelvas traidor.

Es broma, no te ralles.


----------



## Sephiroth (8 May 2022)

No. "Agentes sociales" es un eufemismo para no dercir El Gobierno, que es de quien depende todo el aparateje del Estado.


----------



## derepen (8 May 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> yo montaba una huelga general total y abstención fiscal generalizada hasta que se reformara la constitución y se prohibiesen en ella las paguitas, las subvenciones y los parásitos en general. Si hay que ir a una situación de pre-guerra civil se va
> habría que dar un golpe de estado porque eso significa expulsar del estado a partidos y sindicatos



Se puede prohibir todo eso y seguiríamos endeudándonos en 100 mil kilos al año... hay que prohibir que los miembros de una secta puedan acceder a un cargo público...no quedaba ni el rey en pie.


----------



## Hands Off Venezuela (8 May 2022)

Muy bonito, ojalá fuera real.

Por desgracia mi experiencia es la de ver gente currando por 2€/horas + un cuenco de arroz > 8 horas al día para ir corriendo cada noche a gastarlo en porros y alcohol, si no, es para gastarlo en veranito y viajecitos en albergues y los que se presuponen que tienen algo más de cerebro fundiéndose esas pocas neuronas que les quedan en oposiciones a nivel imposible compitiendo con decenas de miles de otros locos por cuatro puestos y la gran mayoría acabando con ansiedad, depresión, los mejores años de su vida desperdiciados y cambiándose de golpe al supuesto uno que cito.

La langostada ya ha devorado a sus hijos mientras piden más sacrificios de sangre, no hay más.


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (8 May 2022)

Que reme su puta madre y la de todos los parásitos sindicaleros paguiteros subvencionados.

VA A TRABAJAR TU PUTA MADRE


----------



## Jotagb (8 May 2022)

Esta tía tiene pinta de limpiadora, que sea ministra tiene mérito, la debe de chupar bien que es para lo único que vale.


----------



## stiff upper lip (8 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Van a flipar con la que se les viene encima.
> (Por supuesto nosotros también)
> 
> Y encima sale con la mierda de la ecología madre mía.
> ...



Y luego va el 70% y vota...


----------



## Wamba (8 May 2022)

A partir de qué salario veis inteligente ser asalariado? 4000 netos?


----------



## Mastropiero70 (8 May 2022)

La gran renuncia... Es bonita.


----------



## Sephiroth (8 May 2022)

Los agentes sociales son el Estado. Y el Estado está dirigido por los partidos. Y el partido en el Gobierno es el que controla todas las demás instituciones.

Las discusiones entre "agentes sociales" son como discutir contigo mismo frente a varios espejos.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (8 May 2022)

En este post no puede faltar ni @Hamazo ni @Fargo en dar su opinión.


----------



## teperico (8 May 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Que la Peña sude de trabajar, es boniiito



si pues no te alegrará tanto cuando no haya de comer pq la peña no quiere producir


----------



## Galvani (8 May 2022)

Estos hijos de puta solo se preocupan por robar. Diría que ni los palilleros están preocupados por no encontrar gente (falso porque tienen a miles)


----------



## Thundercat (8 May 2022)

y encima, dejándolo caer, lo compara con el caso de USA

jajajajajajajaaj


----------



## hartman (8 May 2022)

gana mas un mohhammed o un kulunguele despertandose a las 2 de la trade que in manolo a las siete de la mañana.
cosas chulisimas.
salarios de mierda, jefes de mierda, ambientes laborales toxicos...


----------



## DVD1975 (8 May 2022)

Conozco a gente que esta muy defraudada con el sistema.
Algunos han heredado pues mientras antes trabajaban ahora se lo montan bien para cobrar todas las ayudas q pueden y a disfrutar.
Es normal si ves a gente de fuera que cobra ayudas y nunca ha trabajado en españa o poco 
Se te quitan las ganas de remar.


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (8 May 2022)

Normal, a mi una parasita paleta analfabeta como esta bruta me da un asco enorme y si encima vive de mi y de mentirme aun mas.

Todo en negro hasta que este pais este en la ruina.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 May 2022)

No se cuántos millones de parados pero faltan 115000 trabajadores para cubrir puestos en hostelería pero también cualificados... Pues coño formar a los parados.


----------



## Ibar (8 May 2022)

Un país que busca pobres a los que subsidiar en vez de crear empresas y un tejido productivo potente es un país que va directo al fracaso, pero claro, sin pobreza no hay estado que engordar y de eso vive mucha gente.


----------



## Thundercat (8 May 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> No se cuántos millones de parados pero faltan 115000 trabajadores para cubrir puestos en hostelería pero también cualificados... Pues coño formar a los parados.



Pero si ya el sector it está plagado de yonkis y parados con un cursillo de 1 mes jajaj


----------



## Murnau (8 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> y ?



Para esta gente que te nombra las leyes, te lo dicen como si vinieran de Dios. Una vez hablando con uno antes de empezar a trabajar, va y me suelta: las leyes están para cumplirlas. Con esa clase de gente dejo de hablar al momento.


----------



## Furymundo (8 May 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Para esta gente que te nombra las leyes, te lo dicen como si vinieran de Dios. Una vez hablando con uno antes de empezar a trabajar, va y me suelta: las leyes están para cumplirlas. Con esa clase de gente dejo de hablar al momento.



lo chungo es que te quedas solo


----------



## empepinado (8 May 2022)

Me suda la polla lo que diga está retrasada feminazi de cuota


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (8 May 2022)

Para empezar los supuestos inmigrantes que vienen a pagar pensiones son los primeros en renunciar gracias a las paguitas, alguno no llegan a cojer un remo jamás, pues es normal que cada vez más gente vea que no merece la pena trabajar, encima ese sistema te esta diciendo todo el día que por ser hombre eres basura, y comiendole la cabeza a las mujeres para que no formen familias,... Estamos en proceso de tercermundización, y ya nadie lo puede parar.


----------



## AssGaper (8 May 2022)

Y lo hará en "las próximas semanas".....menuda urgencia ufff.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (8 May 2022)

Mira los guarros, no trabaja ni uno y ahí los tienes con paguitas y chiringos, viviendo de puta madre, los hijos de puta.


----------



## cujo (8 May 2022)

Uno acaba hasta los huevos de ver moros ociosos y moras con cinco hijos mantenidos por todos nosotros


----------



## Ghosterin (8 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


>



Mientras te comes ese Magnum con una mano usas este Magnum con la otra contra ellos:


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (8 May 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> yo montaba una huelga general total y *abstención fiscal generalizada* hasta que se reformara la constitución y se prohibiesen en ella las paguitas, las subvenciones y los parásitos en general. Si hay que ir a una situación de pre-guerra civil se va
> habría que dar un golpe de estado porque eso significa expulsar del estado a partidos y sindicatos



Es inviable. Te embargan la cuenta ipso facto.
Invariablemente termina en corralito.


----------



## Furymundo (8 May 2022)

Ghosterin dijo:


> Mientras te comes ese Magnum con una mano usas este Magnum con la otra contra ellos:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1051387



interesante combinacion 
me preguntaba cual debe de ser la sensacion del cerebro 
la dulce y cremosa sensacion en la boca 
con el retroceso en la mano y el sonido 
y las caras de los psicopatas que gobiernan nuestras vidas cayendo con cara de sorpresa estupida


----------



## Murray's (8 May 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> No se podía saber. La gente está harta de remar mientras otros viven de paguitas sin despeinarse y a gastos pagados. La Yoli ya busca soluciones.
> 
> la culpa, de la turboderecha




En que minuto lo dice? Me duele el oido escuchar a esa asquerosa


----------



## Können (8 May 2022)

Parecéis nuevos. Es propaganda para que la gente sepa que coño es eso de la gran renuncia e inoculen su renta vital y salarios mínimos, con el fin de captar votos.


----------



## ediedee (8 May 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> No se podía saber. La gente está harta de remar mientras otros viven de paguitas sin despeinarse y a gastos pagados. La Yoli ya busca soluciones.
> 
> la culpa, de la turboderecha



Pero está pasando en EEUU Alemania, Francia, la gente está hasta los cojones y no es por los impuestos es por la precariedad laboral.


----------



## Pleonasmo (8 May 2022)

A la gente se le inflan las pelotas viendo que trabajan para ganar una miseria que no les permite ni acceder a vivienda, ni disfrutar de lo que se gana ya que encima se tiene poco tiempo libre. Sumale que encima la relacion mujer-hombre se ha ido al garete, ¿para que remar?, sin incentivos la gente se quita del remo o terminan trabajando peor y menos. Por otro lado, ves que tratan mejor a los de fuera y se les facilita todo mientras que al autoctono lo ningunean y tratan como basura pues...

Tiene que petar esto en algun momento...


----------



## Murray's (8 May 2022)

Pleonasmo dijo:


> A la gente se le inflan las pelotas viendo que trabajan para ganar una miseria que no les permite ni acceder a vivienda, ni disfrutar de lo que se gana ya que encima se tiene poco tiempo libre. Sumale que encima la relacion mujer-hombre se ha ido al garete, ¿para que remar?, sin incentivos la gente se quita del remo o terminan trabajando peor y menos. Por otro lado, ves que tratan mejor a los de fuera y se les facilita todo mientras que al autoctono lo ningunean y tratan como basura pues...
> 
> Tiene que petar esto en algun momento...




Tal cual


----------



## germano89 (8 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> jajajajajaja
> 
> la unica forma de ganar en este juego es no jugar



+1

Que remen los menas, las asociaciones ltgbih, los inmigrantes y los funcionarios


----------



## Murray's (8 May 2022)

Nut dijo:


> ESE es destino de España.El 3ER MUNDO.
> 
> Marruecos - Tasa de desempleo | 1999-2022 Datos | 2023-2024 Expectativa (tradingeconomics.com)
> 
> El 12%.




Y a los informáticos les pagan más

A ver es que morrocco está en crecimiento y expansión, España lo contrario


----------



## Murray's (8 May 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> +1
> 
> Que remen los menús, las asociaciones ltgbih, los inmigrantes y los funcionarios




Eso hacen pero con el dinero y esfuerzo del que si rema y paga impuestos


----------



## Guaguei (8 May 2022)

en donde esta hablando y quienes son todos esos que la escuchan







ha dicho lo que querian oir? vale para el papel? habra pasado la prueba y triunfara?, no se cual es el contexto y lugar de ese discurso
europa press?


----------



## Murray's (8 May 2022)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> Menuda hostia se está pegando el capitalismo.




Capitalismo es en EEUU trabajas y ganas

Aqui socialismo

Trabajas y no ganas a una mierda porque
te roban a ti para dárselo a otros


----------



## Baubens2 (8 May 2022)

Todo esto es a raíz del imv que da a la gente un colchón sobre el que negociar. Si no estarían puteados aceptando todo. La gente prefiere malvivir con 800 que 1200 y un latigo


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (8 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> jajajajajaja
> 
> la unica forma de ganar en este juego es no jugar



Correcto.

A ver si va cundiendo el ejemplo cuando llega la _fiestah de la democracia erresetentayochesca _y se les envia a tomar por el culo con sus llamamientos a la participación.


----------



## Murray's (8 May 2022)

Socom dijo:


> No encaja eso de puestos sin cubrir y paro desbordante. Eh, pero necesitamos más inmigración para pagar más pensiones, todo muy lógico para estos panderetas de la casta, a estos no les afecta que morito Juan se deje medio sueldo en combustible para llegar al campo a trabajar por una miseria.



Camareros buscan gente pero poco más

España es una cloaca laboral


----------



## Furymundo (8 May 2022)

hastaloswebs2012 dijo:


> Correcto.
> 
> A ver si va cundiendo el ejemplo cuando llega la _fiestah de la democracia erresetentayochesca _y se les envia a tomar por el culo con sus llamamientos a la participación.



aun asi no sera suficiente
solo tienen que salir por la tele los resultados que se inventen


----------



## Doctor Nunca (8 May 2022)

Paguita? Como si conseguir paguita fuera tan sencillo. Solo el IMV son un tocho de requisitos.


----------



## Murray's (8 May 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Cuando haya más gente viviendo de paguitas para desempleados, familia numerosa, inmigrantes, etc. que trabajadores que sustenten la economía y no de para todos, entre pagar funcionarios, pensiones y pagas de chupócteros y corruptos que nos gobiernan veremos qué risas, será un sálvense quien pueda, un MAD MAX estilo Venezuela, o una inflacción bestial, sálvese quien pueda igualmente pero con doble de violencia en las calles de lo que tenemos ahora, eso sí, las urbanizaciones de los terroristas criminales que han llevado a la destrucción a España blindadas y con seguridad las 24h.
> 
> Suerte tengo de estar fuera y no querer pisar el país que me vio nacer nada más que para visitar a la familia. Sigue siendo triste ver como destrozan mi país y lo dejan en la mierda y es el país cachondeo de Europa cuando podríamos estar genial en la liga de los grandes, una pena.




A mi sinceramente no me da ninguna pena

Que se jodan TODOS y a ver si revienta TODO lo estamos esperando


----------



## Murray's (8 May 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> Paguita? Como si conseguir paguita fuera tan sencillo. Solo el IMV son un tocho de requisitos.




Las paguitas son para los inmigrantes y gitanos


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (8 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> aun asi no sera suficiente
> solo tienen que salir por la tele los resultados que se inventen




No se si sera suficiente. No se si servirá. Es en lo que difiero de los trevijanistas, a los que veo muy optimistas.

Pero es que la cuestion no es si servirá.

La cuestión es que *me lo pide el cuerpo.*

No volver a acercarme a un colegio electoral del R78 ni con traje NBQ. No hacerles ni puto caso en lo que me quede de vida. Han destruido social, moral, politica y economicamente nuestra sociedad e hipotecado el futuro de los que nos siguen.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 May 2022)

En 1964 nacieron en España 700.000 niños y en 2021 nacieron 338.532 muchos hijos de extranjeros . Galicia ahora tiene menos población que en 1972


https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/5001672/0/el-numero-de-bebes-nacidos-de-mujeres-con-mas-de-45-anos-en-espana-se-dispara-un-42-8-en-el-primer-trimestre-del-ano/ Hemos comprobado en estos dos años de ataque de ingeniería social llamado coronavirus, lo fácil es es manipular y dirigir a millones...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Javier.Finance (8 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Ja, ja, ja . Los remeros de la galera se han amotinado. Los políticos y la casta funcionarial , egocéntricos hasta la naúsea, se dan cuenta ahora de que si trabajar cuesta dinero , es mejor pedir una paga. En la base de la pirámide de los timados se encuentra en pequeño autónomo , que directamente se va a arruinar trabajando, pues además contrae deudas por las multas derivadas de todo tipo se imaginativas sanciones.
> 
> Después de morir el pequeño autónomo iría el mediano, que utilizará el patrimonio que ha conseguido en 20 años para pagar los despidos .
> 
> ...



Ahí le has dado. El verdadero problema es el precio de la vivienda, todo gira entorno a eso. De eso no les interesa hacer reuniones, porque los bancos ya han donado a su partido.


----------



## Murray's (8 May 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Todo esto es a raíz del imv que da a la gente un colchón sobre el que negociar. Si no estarían puteados aceptando todo. La gente prefiere malvivir con 800 que 1200 y un latigo




No se la dan a todo el mundo

La cobran curiosamente los que no tienen intención ni ganas de trabajar, si se las quitas no trabajarian igualmente y probablemente aumentarian los delitos, seriamos una especie de Caracas o BuenosAires


----------



## moromierda (8 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Esta tía tiene pinta de limpiadora, que sea ministra tiene mérito, la debe de chupar bien que es para lo único que vale.



¿Tú puide darme a suo whatsapp, amego?

MP.


----------



## Marvelita (8 May 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> No se podía saber. La gente está harta de remar mientras otros viven de paguitas sin despeinarse y a gastos pagados. La Yoli ya busca soluciones.
> 
> la culpa, de la turboderecha



en mi empresa hay gente de toda españa, yo soy casapapi y ellos lo entienden; la gente de provincias o capitales de provincia no entienden como madrid es tan absurdamente caro; tienen una relacion de amor odio con madrid, el odio por los precios de los alquileres que se come el 60% de su sueldo y hablamos de gente que supera comodamente los 1500 netos. Que si, que el burbujo medio hecho a si mismo gana 4000 de comercial de telefonia o con el conocimiento de alguna tecnologia puntera, pero 1500 netos en un pueblo de la españa vaciada o capital de provincia para vivir sin gloria, pero bien alejado de las penas.

En españa la gran renuncia solo se puede dar entre el estrato medio alto de los empleados... ninguna persona que trabaje de cajera, BK, asistenta de hogar, etc puede permitirse el lujo de dejar su trabajo para vivir del aire... Ojo, el STEM medio tampoco... los salarios dificilmente suben de los 2000 netos y cmo tengas cosas que pagar como hipoteca adios muyayo que curras.

Sin contar eso de "la antiguedad" que parece que no, pero es una buena forma de tener a la gente atada a las sillas...


----------



## Hamazo (8 May 2022)

Buenas tardes.

Dejo mi humilde opinión y de entrada soy un tío que no tiene los conocimientos económicos de muchos de aquí. Pero dejando esto claro...

La peña está hasta los putos cojones de que le roben día si, día también en su puta cara para beneficiar a todos aquellos que 24 horas al día te machacan con dogmas, adoctrinamientos e ideologías.

Mirad, Netflix, Disney están hundidas en bolsa junto otras grandes empresas que denominamos woke. Aunque parezca que nada tiene que ver, la gente llega un límite de lo que está dispuesta a PAGAR por sus servicios a pesar de la mierda día si día también que tragan.

Aquí es lo mismo, la gente no está dispuesta a matarse 12 horas diarias (más las que no están declaradas) mientras se lleva 1200 euros al mes , mientras en la misma nómina se han comido lo mismo en impuestos. Para aguantar a toda la caterva de hijos e hijas de putas tironucables. Que viven Acosta tuya machacándote llamándote facha, racista, machista, homófobo y demás mantras.

Antes uno cuando era más joven quería una moto, coche pagado con un trabajo que aunque no fuera muy bueno, te daba para llevarte una chavala de parranda, tener un tonteo , una ILUSIÓN.

Hoy no tienes esa ILUSIÓN, si te vas a currar al volver tienes un okupa al que debes mantener mientras tiene más derechos que tú. Te meten un viogen y tienes que pasar pensión, irte de tu casa y mantener a una Charo, que en este puto país son ya de los 25 para arriba.

No tienes ilusión por nada, el nivel de hipocresía que hay generalizada en occidente contra los tíos de todos los lados, al mismo tiempo que ves que todo es fuerzo no tienen futuro, no hay ILUSIÓN. Mientras todos esos que te señalan, viven a costa de tu trabajo. Está abriendo ojos a expuertas a los tíos en todo occidente.

Básicamente se está cumpliendo la primera regla del Mgtow en este aspecto. Abandonar la plantación. Porque el sistema de bienestar salen beneficiados todos los que señalan al remero.

En lo personal, conozco a varios que no tienen pensamiento ninguno de mejorar su nivel económico mediante esfuerzo laboral. Tíos con +40 años que se conforman con la paga de los padres , más lo que ellos pillan, sin estudios, y encima de todo sin ninguna conversación respecto a hacer algo más. Viven en el momento y te sueltan cosas como :

Estudiar para qué? Mejor trabajo para que? Una mujer para qué?

Y es verdad coño, para que esforzarse en una sociedad que ya es que no te da una recompensa. Es que no te deja , ni siquiera echar un polvo.

Y ojo, que esto si que es un problema gordo para el resto de " oprimidos" si los tíos se plantan en el país. Que son su mayoría los que están dimitiendo en masa.

Qué sorpresa, le quitas a un hombre la posibilidad de reproducirse y este deja de esforzarse para consumir, y cortejar hembras.

Nacer, crecer, reproducir, morir. La tercera mueve el mundo. Si de entradas quieres prohibir nacimientos, infantilizar a la sociedad y que no cresca, y no se reproduzca. Te queda morirte en vida.

Lo que está pasando básicamente, son repercusiónes en lo laboral por problemas sociales que ellos mismos han creado.

Espero que se me entienda.


----------



## 11kjuan (8 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Para mi todos los votantes son iguales, irresponsables incapaces de llevar las riendas de sus vidas, gente que necesita ser pastoreada. VOX por si no te habías dado cuenta, TRABAJA PARA EL ESTADO, si, ese que te roba y te mete moros, feminismo y 18 años de LEYES ANTIHOMBRE. Por si no te habías dado cuenta yo soy apolítico, ni voto ni necesito ser pastoreado. Sin embargo tengo que sufrir la dictadura de los necios, si, esos que antes vitaban a PSOE y ahora quieren votar a VOX.
> 
> Mi río por no llorar, no tenéis remedio.



Estos goyim son la traca colega. No saben por donde les sopla el viento XD


----------



## Marvelita (8 May 2022)

Esto solo se soluciona soltando a los titanes


----------



## Socom (8 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Camareros buscan gente pero poco más
> 
> España es una cloaca laboral



Más camioneros.
Más recolectores de fresas y demás.
Más marinería y oficiales para la pesca.
Más ingenieros por cuatro duros.......

Pero lo que importa son los chiringuitos del estudio de la leche de grillo del Guadiana.


----------



## Murray's (8 May 2022)

Hamazo dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Dejo mi humilde opinión y de entrada soy un tío que no tiene los conocimientos económicos de muchos de aquí. Pero dejando esto claro...
> 
> ...




Buen comentario es que eso es lo que ocurre, sin un aliciente no remas. Se han cargado las relaciones de pareja y las que forman se divorcian o separan casi todas, los hombres pierden la ilusión,además de que somos un pais complicado para ligar se suma que la inmigración es masculina y que a las mujeres las adoctrinan y manejan para que odie a los hombres blancos marichulos, osea esto empeora la situación.

Y entonces pues entre toda esta mierda y que el sueldo de 1000/ 1200€ el Estado te ha robado el 40% de lo que deberias ganar para efectivamente gastárselo en menas, lgtbs, enchufados y gilipolleces pues es que uno revienta y tira la toalla


----------



## Socom (8 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Para mi todos los votantes son iguales, irresponsables incapaces de llevar las riendas de sus vidas, gente que necesita ser pastoreada. VOX por si no te habías dado cuenta, TRABAJA PARA EL ESTADO, si, ese que te roba y te mete moros, feminismo y 18 años de LEYES ANTIHOMBRE. Por si no te habías dado cuenta yo soy apolítico, ni voto ni necesito ser pastoreado. Sin embargo tengo que sufrir la dictadura de los necios, si, esos que antes vitaban a PSOE y ahora quieren votar a VOX.
> 
> Mi río por no llorar, no tenéis remedio.



Los votantes son iguales en el momento en el cual los políticos son iguales y si no ya los iguala la maquinita de contar votos, quién controle dicha maquinita controlará el mundo. Ajajajajjajajajsjjs


----------



## jorobachov (8 May 2022)

La gran renuncia se está produciendo a nivel mundial. La gente ya se ha cansado de producir para las cigarras. Además todo esto de la pandemia ha ayudado bastante a que la gente ponga su punto de mira en el corto plazo , ya no de planifica a futuro ni se piensa en hacer planes más allá de meses vista . Mucha gente se ha salido de la matrix y ha visto como el mundo lo manejan unos entes supranacionales que además, son un selecto grupo que manejan las finanzas , las farmacias , los alimentos , los carburantes.... Que además están instaurando un régimen woke, penalizando al que se esmera en su vida , dando cuota de poder a enfermos mentales , hembrismo , transhumanismo , etc... Ahora los chavales no suspenden , ni se les califica en base a sus méritos , ni se les enseña historia , ni se les prepara para el futuro , ni se les enseña una regla de tres . Están además a toda ostia llenando el espacio social de burros analfabetos , y las universidades son centros de ocio y de fumetas y no de formación excelente.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (8 May 2022)

Exceso de esperma en boca.
Lleva el gaznate tas seco que le es imposible arrancar una frase en condiciones mínimas aceptables, si a eso le unimos una pésima locución motivado x su retraso mental y que merma evidentemente cualquiera de sus pocas facultades.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (8 May 2022)

jorobachov dijo:


> La gran renuncia se está produciendo a nivel mundial. La gente ya se ha cansado de producir para las cigarras. Además todo esto de la pandemia ha ayudado bastante a que la gente ponga su punto de mira en el corto plazo , ya no de planifica a futuro ni se piensa en hacer planes más allá de meses vista . Mucha gente se ha salido de la matrix y ha visto como el mundo lo manejan unos entes supranacionales que además, son un selecto grupo que manejan las finanzas , las farmacias , los alimentos , los carburantes.... Que además están instaurando un régimen woke, penalizando al que se esmera en su vida , dando cuota de poder a enfermos mentales , hembrismo , transhumanismo , etc... Ahora los chavales no suspenden , ni se les califica en base a sus méritos , ni se les enseña historia , ni se les prepara para el futuro , ni se les enseña una regla de tres . Están además a toda ostia llenando el espacio social de burros analfabetos , y las universidades son centros de ocio y de fumetas y no de formación excelente.



Eso iba a decir. Es mundial, incluyendo países tercermundistas, con dictaduras de todo tipo y pelaje e incluso sin movimiento woke, sin feminazismo, sin viogen y sin nada progre. Por ejemplo Corea del Sur, Japón, China, etc.

Esto no se arregla cambiando las leyes, ni acabando con ideologías de mierda. Esto se acaba ECHANDO A TODOS LOS INMIGRANTES DE TODOS LOS PAÍSES. Quitando nacionalidades a todo el que NO sea de la RAZA AUTÓCTONA de cada país y deportándolos al suyo. Que cada país juzgue a sus delincuentes, si es necesario, con pena de muerte y que cada sociedad de cada país viva como mejor les convenga, eliminando a TODO EL LUMPEN.

En una semana veréis como se va saneando todo: sociedad, economía, trabajo...


----------



## Tanchus (8 May 2022)

Que sigan. Estarán preguntándose qué es lo que no funciona hasta el mismo instante en que explote la gente, harta de tanto chiringuito y tanta paguita.


----------



## Ungaunga (8 May 2022)

Payasada que en los EEUU puede tener sentido pero que aquí copian como papagayos para parecer modernos. Bostezable y lamentable.


----------



## Tanchus (8 May 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Payasada que en los EEUU puede tener sentido pero que aquí copian como papagayos para parecer modernos. Bostezable y lamentable.



Aquí tiene el mismo sentido o más que en Estados Unidos, porque dudo que en ese país de la nómina de la gente se paguen chiringuitos y subvencione a la caterva de mantenidos que tenemos aquí, que es lo que hace que muchos estén (estemos) hasta los cojones de remar para ellos.


----------



## Kbkubito (8 May 2022)

No me jods que me queda nada para la paguita de mayores de 45....


----------



## Kbkubito (8 May 2022)

venturk dijo:


> Pues q aunque yo quiera, mi empleador no lo va hacer xq se mete en un jaleo. Y estoy de acuerdo contigo, uno debería poder cobrar como le de la gana, y no tener que pasar x el aro de los bancos si o si.



Yo cobro sano cash. En A lo mínimo legal,y en B el resto,que va directo al meu bolsillo.


----------



## Ghosterin (8 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> interesante combinacion
> me preguntaba cual debe de ser la sensacion del cerebro
> la dulce y cremosa sensacion en la boca
> con el retroceso en la mano y el sonido
> y las caras de los psicopatas que gobiernan nuestras vidas cayendo con cara de sorpresa estupida



Una sensación de empoderamiento por haberte quitado un problema de enmedio sin darle opción a otra salida a la que te relajas degustando un postre a las 5 de la tarde con un sol de justicia, como es propio de esta época. No estaría mal probarlo.


----------



## Cicciolino (8 May 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Yo como currante, estoy hasta los mismisimos de ver gente que no hace nada. Ciclistas los fines de semana que no han hecho nada en toda la semana porque si estuvieran cansados de trabajar no se montarían en una bicicleta a ocupar la carretera y entorpecer el tráfico. Todos funcionarios y paguiteros a dar por culo. Estoy harto de ver camioneros currando como negros, fuera de casa, mal comiendo, mal durmiendo y mal viviendo y cobrando una miseria mientras los de los ayuntamientos, y demás funcivagos cuando vas a arreglar cualquier papel al ayuntamiento, nunca están, o estan de baja, o de dias libres o simplemente NO ESTAN y uno no puede ni parar para mear y claro que ESTMOS HARTOS y si nos siguen llamando ULTRADERECHA, va a ser un ULTRAMAMPORRAZO el que se van a pegar. El problema es que los funcivagos, SON MUCHOS, los moros con paguitas SON MUCHOS y nosotros a seguir remando, mientras nos llaman TRABAJADORES TONTOS DE ULTRADERECHA.
> Evidentemente esto va a explotar y los que estamos dando un servicio a todos los que no hacen nada vamos a irnos al paro porque nuestra salud ya no puede resistir estas jornadas de tantas horas aguantando a tanta gente que no hace nada más que dar por culo y encima si te quejas, eres facha y ya ni que decir de tanto morito bebiendo litronas, y hablando todo el dia por el movil mientras tú no ganas ni para PAGAR LA LUZ.
> Esto SE ACABA señores. Voy a ganar casi lo mismo en el paro que rompiéndome los cuernos en una puta gasolinera.
> A tomar por culo.



No va a explotar NADA, porque los chimpancés dóciles como tú os conformáis con despotricar en foritos y os calláis como pvtas en la vida real, que es dónde las cosas importan.

Apriétate el bozal, vacúnate y ¡a cotizar, volantitos!


----------



## Furymundo (8 May 2022)

Ghosterin dijo:


> Una sensación de empoderamiento por haberte quitado un problema de enmedio sin darle opción a otra salida a la que te relajas degustando un postre a las 5 de la tarde con un sol de justicia, como es propio de esta época. No estaría mal probarlo.



No conviene tomarse un helado de palo con un sol de justicia
pronto se te derretira el helado en la mano y te distraera la punteria del revolver


----------



## Nua (8 May 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> yo montaba una huelga general total y abstención fiscal generalizada hasta que se reformara la constitución y se prohibiesen en ella las paguitas, las subvenciones y los parásitos en general. Si hay que ir a una situación de pre-guerra civil se va
> habría que dar un golpe de estado porque eso significa expulsar del estado a partidos y sindicatos



Yo no voy tan lejos, creo que los sindicatos cumplen una función pero debería ser como en Alemania en la que los trabajadores son los que mantienen a los sindicatos y no el gobierno ; yo no entiendo por qué hay que subvencionarlos ; creo incluso que el trabajador que no quiera pagar a un sindicato ,puede hacerlo a un bufete de abogados laboralistas ,como si pagasen un seguro con lo cual también estarían dando trabajo a un sector que es numeroso en este país y cobran muy poco , ¿ sabéis que un abogado trabajando en un bufete sale por 1500 € más o menos ?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 May 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> Financiación con paguita pública.
> La Yola lo ha dicho en el vídeo: "NO PUEDE HABER NINGUNA LEY NO SOSTENIBLE A PARTIR DE AHORA"
> Nos destruirán y seremos felices.



están en modo "qué coman pasteles"


----------



## Dj Puesto (8 May 2022)

no me nutre porque cada vez más gente se da cuenta que remar es por norma general como mínimo ineficaz y que remar por el SMI en según que trabajos es directamente una estupidez pudiendo disfrutar de las paguitas y vivir casi igual (o mejor) sin madrugar. Pero claro gobierno comunista quiere pobres, así que lejos de provocar la quiebra del sistema si esto sigue así lo que va a hacer es que transicionemos ya definitivamente a comunismo puro.


----------



## Javito68 (8 May 2022)

Si quieren evitar a esa gran renuncia, que den opciones al que quiera emprender, que dejen de putear a la pequeña y mediana empresa, que bajen las cotizaciones a autonomos, y que dejen de repartir recursos a gente que ni han cotizado ni se le espera…

En la educacion ya esta bastante jodido…


----------



## Burboom (8 May 2022)

Que reme su Puta madre que yo me baje del barco hace 4 años y por suerte no me hace falta volver a las galeras.


----------



## Sonico (8 May 2022)

butricio dijo:


> Eeeeee,vale,queda confirmado.
> 
> Esa "gran dimision",algo de lo que venimos comentando hace años, que veo ha recibido nombre formal,esta promovida por el gobierno,como mínimo.
> 
> ...



Los parásitos no buscan matar al huésped. Es de niño de primaria.


----------



## Visilleras (8 May 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Hasta hace muy poco uno toleraba hartarse de trabajar porque ello acarreaba un ascenso, la proporcional subida de sueldo, el coche, el pisito, la parienta, desfase con los colegas, sexo fácil, etc. ¿ De todo eso qué queda? Además, le añadimos que en España ser un trabajador honrado supone estar condenado a hacer lo tuyo y lo que un atajo de sinvergüenzas se niegan a hacer. Díganme, ¿remar para qué? ¿ remar a cambio de qué?



El el caso español remar significa ser parte de la red clientelar, o lo que es lo mismo, ser una especie de vasallo del siglo XXI al cual, a cambio de su voto, se le dan ciertas "facilidades".

En este hilo y en otros muchos se ha apuntado ya algo capital: Esa gran renuncia puede darse en China, Estados Unidos o ciertos países de Europa... *pero no en España*.

Por varias razones:
- En España no puedes liarte la manta a la cabeza como en Estados Unidos y montar un chiringuito online para vender tus productos o servicios sin que Hacienda no te joda
- En España no puedes abandonar tu empleo y dejar de remar como en China a no ser que tengas ahorros y/o soporte familiar (herencia, cero cargas, etc)
- No niego que no haya casos de gente que se va fuera de España y consigue prosperar por su cuenta, o incluso aquí... pero son los menos


¿Cual es, entonces, la gran renuncia o gran dimisión "a la española"?

Sencillo. *Es abandonar la consultora cárnica, o la multinacional y ponerse opositar a funcionario.*
Eso realmente no es "dejar de remar" según el sentido que le dan en Estados Unidos y el resto del planeta. 
(Especialmente tras la pandemia)

Es ser siervo del señor de turno, que en este caso es, o el Estado, o la taifa de turno.

¿Qué es, entonces, lo que preocupa a Yolanda Díaz?
¿Que la gente esté hasta los huevos y quiera recibir paguitas?

No, señores. Lo que preocupa al Estado es que hay demasiada gente que quiere formar parte de la red clientelar funcionarial (seguridad económica, básicamente) y no estar a merced de cambios o enfrentar despidos porque el proyecto tal llega a su fín, o porque en Bombay el mándamás del jefe inglés que le pasa las instrucciones al jefe-Paco de la cárnica española le dice que se acabó el contratar gente.

En otras palabras: (Casi) todo el mundo que está sufriendo en la privada quiere ahora ser funcionario. Ya sea entrar de ordenanza o de jardinero, o de auxiliar administrativo.
Puede cobrar mucho menos que en una empresa que subcontrata el proyecto del proyecto de Deloitte... pero tiene plaza si la saca, para toda la vida, con sus trienios, y sus vacaciones. A poco que se lo monte bien, con 1300-1500 puede vivir de sobra.

Ayuntamientos, diputaciones, consejerías... y los más ambiciosos y de más "categoría" grupos A de gestión a nivel Estatal.

Y claro, a ver como gestiona a nivel nacional el estado (y explica ante Bruselas) que hay que colocar si o si a 2 millones de ex-currantres de la privada en "lo público"

Y sobre todo que no hay un duro para pagar a nadie, apenas a "los suyos".


----------



## Visilleras (8 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> A mi sinceramente no me da ninguna pena
> 
> Que se jodan TODOS y a ver si revienta TODO lo estamos esperando



Coincido en lo de la pena, pero el hecho de que en pocos años ir a la panadería de tu barrio sea igual de "seguro" que caminar por los suburbios de Caracas de noche es algo que no me hace ninguna gracia.


----------



## Marvelita (8 May 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Payasada que en los EEUU puede tener sentido pero que aquí copian como papagayos para parecer modernos. Bostezable y lamentable.



llevo desde el 15M esperando un cambio..

me da que esto es otra chorrada mas...


----------



## Visilleras (8 May 2022)

jorobachov dijo:


> La gran renuncia se está produciendo a nivel mundial. La gente ya se ha cansado de producir para las cigarras. Además todo esto de la pandemia ha ayudado bastante a que la gente ponga su punto de mira en el corto plazo , ya no de planifica a futuro ni se piensa en hacer planes más allá de meses vista . Mucha gente se ha salido de la matrix y ha visto como el mundo lo manejan unos *entes supranacionales* que además, son un *selecto grupo* que manejan las finanzas , las farmacias , los alimentos , los carburantes.... Que además están instaurando un régimen woke, penalizando al que se esmera en su vida , dando cuota de poder a enfermos mentales , hembrismo , transhumanismo , etc... Ahora los chavales no suspenden , ni se les califica en base a sus méritos , ni se les enseña historia , ni se les prepara para el futuro , ni se les enseña una regla de tres . Están además a toda ostia llenando el espacio social de burros analfabetos , y las universidades son centros de ocio y de fumetas y no de formación excelente.



Siento ponerme "conspiranóico" pero...
¿Puede ser que una de las intenciones secundarias de la pandemia y confinamientos fuese esa?
Me refiero a que es muy probable que se pretendiese MODELAR el comportamiento de la gente a propósito: El hecho de mantener a las gentes en sus casas y con el terror del virus por todos lados, es un golpe de realidad muy fuerte a nivel psicológico. Si consigues que el tipo del montón, en Berlín, Madrid o Nueva York empiece a dejar de remar, y preocuparse más por "el aquí y ahora", y la "vida sencilla", puede ser un golazo por la escuadra, y un torpedo en la línea de flotación de la psique humana.

Se puede colocar en la mente de la gente la necesidad de una Agenda 2030 sin que haya demasiadas protestas.
Si el concepto "ganar menos, vivir de forma más sencilla" se publicita (como ya se está haciendo) como algo resiliente, solidario, y ecológico... bueno, es un win-win para ese selecto grupo.


----------



## Jevitronka (8 May 2022)

Creo que no sois conscientes de que si esos trabajos no se cubren por autóctonos otro los cogerá. No es que haya invasión, es que estáis dejando el país en bandeja de plata a los de fuera


----------



## greg_house (8 May 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> Ahí le has dado. El verdadero problema es el precio de la vivienda, todo gira entorno a eso. De eso no les interesa hacer reuniones, porque los bancos ya han donado a su partido.



Comun denominador como decis = LA VIVIENDA

Ahora mismo hay que tener un muy bien sueldo para poder acceder sin problemas a la misma. Para flipar, ya que los parasitos, negros, ilegales, okupas, gentuza, ladrones especuladores, camellos, etc.... todos tienen ese bien de primera necesidad garantizado.

Sin derecho a vivienda el resto de proyectos vitales no se pueden cumplir. El puto gobierno (este y los anteriores) no hacen nada, o peor, solo ofrecen condiciones para vivienda a ladrones y parasitos!!

Puto pais!!!

Habria que matarlos a todos!!!!


----------



## greg_house (8 May 2022)

Sobre lo que dice uno de antes. Yo veo mas descontento entre la gente cualificada que la no cualificada (el foco sera diferente). La no cualificada es la pasta, los cualificados tambien, pero sobre el robo de sueldo respecto hace solo unos años y la presion fuera de control.

Comun denominador que nos debe preocupar a cualquier tipo de currante: 
Los vagos y gentuza, todos estan viviendo de nuestros impuestos.

Los parasitos conflictivos hay que exterminarlos ya de una puta vez.


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (8 May 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Creo que no sois conscientes de que si esos trabajos no se cubren por autóctonos otro los cogerá. No es que haya invasión, es que estáis dejando el país en bandeja de plata a los de fuera



¿Crees que esos perfiles vienen a malvivir a España, pudiendo competir en un mercado global trabajando de forma remota desde su propia casa, y además emigrar a los mismos sitios a los que emigramos nosotros? No hablamos de recogedores de fruta, sino de trabajadores muy especializados.

Hay que estar muy concienciado para trabajar en el sector digital en España donde es imposible ganarse dignamente la vida o tener hijos debido a la imposibilidad de conciliar por falta de servicios como guarderías u horarios imposibles existiendo montones de lugares donde sí es posible, por no mencionar la poca profesionalidad de empresarios y clientes.

En el caso de autónomos, además es imposible ejecutar una deuda.
Lo suyo es disfrutar de la calidad de vida al norte del Pirineo mientras se tienen hijos, y luego venirse al solecito de España teniendo los clientes y la residencia fiscal en otro lado. El futuro de España es ser un enorme coworking.

Querida Yolanda, tú y tu gobierno os habéis quedado anclados en los años 90, y no sólo por la moda. La transformación digital ha venido para quedarse.


----------



## Jevitronka (8 May 2022)

Dolores Fuertes dijo:


> ¿Crees que esos perfiles vienen a malvivir a España, pudiendo competir en un mercado global trabajando de forma remota desde su propia casa, y además emigrar a los mismos sitios a los que emigramos nosotros? No hablamos de recogedores de fruta, sino de trabajadores muy especializados.
> 
> Hay que estar muy concienciado para trabajar en el sector digital en España donde es imposible ganarse dignamente la vida o tener hijos debido a la imposibilidad de conciliar por falta de servicios como guarderías u horarios imposibles existiendo montones de lugares donde sí es posible, por no mencionar la poca profesionalidad de empresarios y clientes.
> 
> ...



Que perfiles? Hablo de trabajos normales y corrientes, que son los que los españoles no quieren


----------



## greg_house (8 May 2022)

Gente toxica y calaña no cualificada, tiene vida de puta madre con nuestro dinero. 

Hay que ir a por ellos!!!


----------



## greg_house (8 May 2022)

Gente toxica y calaña no cualificada, tiene vida de puta madre con nuestro dinero. 

Hay que ir a por ellos!!!


----------



## greg_house (8 May 2022)

El dia que van a cambiar las cosas en 24h es el dia que a alguien se le vaya la pinza y se cargue al ceo de su empresa o algun cerdo de estos o similar.

Entonces a llorar en el telediario y los debates en internet.

No digo que este bien, digo que se va a tensar la cuerda y nadie va a poner limites a la explotacion y abuso hasta que vean que hay riesgo de que se monte un lio. Entonces destensaran un poco la cuerda y vuelta a empezar.

Es patetico.


----------



## BudSpencer (8 May 2022)

Los progres siempre repiten lo que escuchan en EEUU, ni se plantean si realmente aplica a España.


----------



## spica (8 May 2022)

La gente no quiere jugar a un juego de y con tramposos donde le esquilman el 70% del fruto de su trabajo.

No podia de saberse.


----------



## feldene flash (8 May 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> No se podía saber. La gente está harta de remar mientras otros viven de paguitas sin despeinarse y a gastos pagados. La Yoli ya busca soluciones.
> 
> la culpa, de la turboderecha




mas bien es que te cansas de ver casos de corrupcion en altos niveles como algo normal , comisionistas como el luceño y el noble del alta alcurnia , funcionariado con unas condiciones laborales envidiables y despilfarro del dinero publico , por los politicos que te toman el pelo

la turboderecha es la responsable de 10 años de destruccion de derechos laborales , congelacion de salario , rebaja de indemnizaciones y demas lindezas que nos han hecho la vida mas dificil , algo de culpa tembien tendrá


----------



## angrymorty (8 May 2022)

Pero de veras que existe esto en España? Conocéis a gente que viva así? Es tan grave en España como para que tengan que ponerse a “trabajar” en ello? Para mí esta es una de las últimas fabricaciones mediáticas o si no, una hipérbole de un nimio problema. Reconozco que solo hablo de mi círculo y no tengo números “objetivos y ciertos” del asunto a escala macro, pero me parece total fantasía.


----------



## angrymorty (8 May 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Los progres siempre repiten lo que escuchan en EEUU, ni se plantean si realmente aplica a España.



Esto me encaja bastante más. Puta agenda, eh. Todos a una. En un canal de youtube, uno de los contertulios habituales en referencia a España la llamaba protectorado yanki.


----------



## DVD1975 (8 May 2022)

Creyeron que importando inmigrantes iban a trabajar.
No vieron lo q pasa en Francia etc que hay varias generaciones de moros y africanos viviendo de ayudas.
La gente de etnia española ve el percal y piensa ...para que trabajar ya ni estudiando tienes trabajo asegurado.
Cada vez hay más gente cobrando ayudas a lo sumo creo que quedan 10 años para que el estado empiece a caer.


----------



## DVD1975 (8 May 2022)

angrymorty dijo:


> Pero de veras que existe esto en España? Conocéis a gente que viva así? Es tan grave en España como para que tengan que ponerse a “trabajar” en ello? Para mí esta es una de las últimas fabricaciones mediáticas o si no, una hipérbole de un nimio problema. Reconozco que solo hablo de mi círculo y no tengo números “objetivos y ciertos” del asunto a escala macro, pero me parece total fantasía.



Yo si pero tienen bienes a nombre de hijos o mujer.


----------



## angrymorty (8 May 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> mas bien es que te cansas de ver casos de corrupcion en altos niveles como algo normal , comisionistas como el luceño y el noble del alta alcurnia , funcionariado con unas condiciones laborales envidiables y despilfarro del dinero publico , por los politicos que te toman el pelo
> 
> la turboderecha es la responsable de 10 años de destruccion de derechos laborales , congelacion de salario , rebaja de indemnizaciones y demas lindezas que nos han hecho la vida mas dificil , algo de culpa tembien tendrá



Por favor xD. Vuelve al patio del cole.


----------



## McNulty (8 May 2022)

Muy bonito esto de la renuncia y tal, hasta que entras en infojobs y ves a 4000 aspirantes para un puesto de reponedor en el DIA. 

Si los hezpañoles no quieren remar, abren las fronteras y tienen esclavos de todos los colores, no problem.


----------



## greg_house (8 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Creyeron que importando inmigrantes iban a trabajar.
> No vieron lo q pasa en Francia etc que hay varias generaciones de moros y africanos viviendo de ayudas.
> La gente de etnia española ve el percal y piensa ...para que trabajar ya ni estudiando tienes trabajo asegurado.
> Cada vez hay más gente cobrando ayudas a lo sumo creo que quedan 10 años para que el estado empiece a caer.



Espero que antes


----------



## feldene flash (8 May 2022)

angrymorty dijo:


> Por favor xD. Vuelve al patio del cole.




gran argumentario sin duda , no esperaba menos


----------



## greg_house (8 May 2022)

Listas negras :
Comerciales y comisionistas 
Marketinianos
Rrhhs 
Ceos
….

Todos al gulag siberiano!!!


----------



## angrymorty (8 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Yo si pero tienen bienes a nombre de hijos o mujer.



“Gran” renuncia: deberíamos contabilizarlos por decenas y cientos de miles, no buscando los casos aislados de rentistas que prefieren vivir de las rentas; ¿dónde están los remeros que prefieren vivir ajenos al sistema? En mi círculo no los hay, al revés, están muy contentos de formar parte de él.

Esto me suena a otra fumada más. La enésima de un proyecto a escala internacional que no discrimina entre las circunstancias endémicas de cada población, sino que persigue aunar a Occidente (y por pretensión, al resto del mundo) en todos los frentes de la nueva y más importante cruzada: el cambio productivo a.k.a. Gran Reset. GRAAAAAAN renuncia. graaaaaan reset, no podemos decir que no nos lo dan masticadito.


----------



## angrymorty (8 May 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> gran argumentario sin duda , no esperaba menos



Lo siento, me aburren las polladas ppsoe, es un juego bastante cansino: Tú más - No, tú más. Por eso te decía, que mejor vuelvas al patio a jugar al tira y afloja con tus amiguis.


----------



## Manero empaque (8 May 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Que cruel. He tenido hipoteca y padres que no tenían casa y los he acogido en la mía. O no eres persona o eres rico. En ambos casos no tendrás ni idea de lo que es tener que trabajar. Eso sí, a mi familia no les ha faltado de nada y a mis padres que nos criaron sin tener nada, pero nunca nos faltó nada, me he partido el lomo para que no les faltara de nada. Sobre todo al final de sus vidas mientras me aprobaban la ayuda a domicilio que no llegaba y yo he tenido que pagar a una empresa de ayuda a domicilio privada y un Centro de Dia donde me cuidaban a mi padre durante el día cuando le entró la demencia.
> Si eres persona, no puedes decir lo que has dicho. Si eres persona y eres rico puedes decirlo, pero me importa poco.



Hay gente que no se imagina lo dura que puede llegar a ser la vida. También conozco funcionarios que las han pasado tanto o más putas que tú, de todo hay. Ánimo.


----------



## feldene flash (8 May 2022)

angrymorty dijo:


> Por favor xD. Vuelve al patio del cole.




gran argumentario sin duda ,


angrymorty dijo:


> Lo siento, me aburren las polladas ppsoe, es un juego bastante cansino: Tú más - No, tú más. Por eso te decía, que mejor vuelvas al patio a jugar al tira y afloja con tus amiguis.



aha , vete tu a jugar y deja que la gente discuta lo que le venga en gana 

te parece?? o vas a cogerte un berrinche??


----------



## Manero empaque (8 May 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Que cruel. He tenido hipoteca y padres que no tenían casa y los he acogido en la mía. O no eres persona o eres rico. En ambos casos no tendrás ni idea de lo que es tener que trabajar. Eso sí, a mi familia no les ha faltado de nada y a mis padres que nos criaron sin tener nada, pero nunca nos faltó nada, me he partido el lomo para que no les faltara de nada. Sobre todo al final de sus vidas mientras me aprobaban la ayuda a domicilio que no llegaba y yo he tenido que pagar a una empresa de ayuda a domicilio privada y un Centro de Dia donde me cuidaban a mi padre durante el día cuando le entró la demencia.
> Si eres persona, no puedes decir lo que has dicho. Si eres persona y eres rico puedes decirlo, pero me importa poco.



Hay gente que no se imagina lo dura que puede llegar a ser la vida.


Gorrión dijo:


> Siempre estamos tirando balones fuera ¿A quien vota el panadero? ¿Y que uso hace el político del voto del panadero? ¿Dónde queda la responsabilidad individual?
> 
> Yo me pregunto ¿Cuándo vamos a ser conscientes de que nuestra actitud es el fruto de nuestra destrucción¿
> 
> El problema somos nosotros y no lo quieres aceptar.



Esto que dices también es muy real. Aún recuerdo esos pueblos donde la corrupción campaba a sus anchas y aún así seguían votando a los ladrones, que sacaban mayoría tras mayoría.

Cómo éste hijo de puta:









Rus: "Dije que traería la playa y me votaron. ¡Serán burros!"


El presidente del PP valenciano anima a exagerar para ganar alcaldías




elpais.com


----------



## angrymorty (8 May 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> gran argumentario sin duda ,
> 
> 
> aha , vete tu a jugar y deja que la gente discuta lo que le venga en gana
> ...



No me cabe duda de que eres el que más se aprieta la bufanda al cuello a de todos tus compis pero no hay necesidad de seguir con ella puesta en el inodoro mientras haces nuevos compis en el foro.


----------



## Manero empaque (8 May 2022)

lopym dijo:


> Eso digo yo, baja el paro cuando hay gente que ni tan siquiera quiere trabajar.
> 
> Se nos rien en la cara descaradamente.



A ver, que la gran renuncia en España es del 0,7%, vamos no me jodas.


----------



## feldene flash (8 May 2022)

angrymorty dijo:


> No me cabe duda de que eres el que más se aprieta la bufanda al cuello a de todos tus compis pero no hay necesidad de seguir con ella puesta en el inodoro mientras haces nuevos compis en el foro.




yo soy mas de ir en pelotas , dado mi mienbro viril


----------



## angrymorty (8 May 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> yo soy mas de ir en pelotas , dado mi mienbro viril


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (8 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Capitalismo es en EEUU trabajas y ganas
> 
> Aqui socialismo
> 
> ...



Entonces, ¿por qué la "gran renuncia" se está produciendo también en USA?


----------



## spica (8 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Muy bonito esto de la renuncia y tal, hasta que entras en infojobs y ves a 4000 aspirantes para un puesto de reponedor en el DIA.
> 
> Si los hezpañoles no quieren remar, abren las fronteras y tienen esclavos de todos los colores, no problem.



Los "turistas" y saltavallas no aportan ingresos netos al Estado.
Asi que el Estado de bienestar a tomar por el culo.


----------



## Barspin (8 May 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Yo como currante, estoy hasta los mismisimos de ver gente que no hace nada. Ciclistas los fines de semana que no han hecho nada en toda la semana porque si estuvieran cansados de trabajar no se montarían en una bicicleta a ocupar la carretera y entorpecer el tráfico. Todos funcionarios y paguiteros a dar por culo. Estoy harto de ver camioneros currando como negros, fuera de casa, mal comiendo, mal durmiendo y mal viviendo y cobrando una miseria mientras los de los ayuntamientos, y demás funcivagos cuando vas a arreglar cualquier papel al ayuntamiento, nunca están, o estan de baja, o de dias libres o simplemente NO ESTAN y uno no puede ni parar para mear y claro que ESTMOS HARTOS y si nos siguen llamando ULTRADERECHA, va a ser un ULTRAMAMPORRAZO el que se van a pegar. El problema es que los funcivagos, SON MUCHOS, los moros con paguitas SON MUCHOS y nosotros a seguir remando, mientras nos llaman TRABAJADORES TONTOS DE ULTRADERECHA.
> Evidentemente esto va a explotar y los que estamos dando un servicio a todos los que no hacen nada vamos a irnos al paro porque nuestra salud ya no puede resistir estas jornadas de tantas horas aguantando a tanta gente que no hace nada más que dar por culo y encima si te quejas, eres facha y ya ni que decir de tanto morito bebiendo litronas, y hablando todo el dia por el movil mientras tú no ganas ni para PAGAR LA LUZ.
> Esto SE ACABA señores. Voy a ganar casi lo mismo en el paro que rompiéndome los cuernos en una puta gasolinera.
> A tomar por culo.



Yo cada vez que veo un ciclista un miércoles a las 11 de la mañana jodiendo por la carrereta, el primer impulso que siento es pegar un volantazo y barrerlo del mapa. Tengo cristalino que son funciovagos viviendo la dolce vita a costa de nuestros riñones.

Y te lo dice uno que en su juventud dio muuuchos pedales, el que no era paleta era fonta y el otro pintor. Sábados y domingos de 7 de la mañana hasta casi mediodía por comarcales todos en fila india dando el mínimo porculo posible y para casa prontito. Lo de ahora que van pelotones del Tour de Francia imaginario entre semana por la mañana no es ni medio normal y no les pites que se te encaran, un día va a llegar un camionero con un Mercedes Actros de una obra y van a tener que recoger los pedacitos con espátulas láser.


----------



## Barspin (8 May 2022)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> Entonces, ¿por qué la "gran renuncia" se está produciendo también en USA?




Y en Francia y en Alemania...bastantes teutones están repoblando las antiguas colonias de Paraguay, hartos de la moronegrada descontrolada.


----------



## angrymorty (8 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Soy consciente de ello, no puedo cambiar nada, pero quiero dormir con la consciencia tranquila.
> 
> Así que a usted le vale con que maten mas despacito, estupendo pues.
> 
> ...



Esta es la demostración de razonamiento femenino que no podía faltar en el hilo: “no hago nada porque no se puede hacer nada”.


----------



## Murray's (8 May 2022)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> Entonces, ¿por qué la "gran renuncia" se está produciendo también en USA?



Fácil la gente con poca cualificación pasa de currar por $7 al mes y por las ayudas que dan, hay familias que juntan dinero del gobierno y otras ayudas de diversas instituciones sin trabajar.

De todas formas eso de la gran renuncia fue al poco de la pandemia un poco por el miedo al covid, alli el paro es residual en estos momentos.

EEUU es el modelo de sociedad capitalista por antonomasia.


----------



## PEPEYE (8 May 2022)

Yo hice mi gran renuncia hace unos seis años y estoy encantado, me jubilo en agosto, Pero el proceso tambien incluyo en la renuncia, el aprender a decidir que es mi propia felicidad


----------



## McNulty (8 May 2022)

spica dijo:


> Los "turistas" y saltavallas no aportan ingresos netos al Estado.
> Asi que el Estado de bienestar a tomar por el culo.



El estado de bienestar está quebrado independientemente de los inmis.
Nos mantiene la UE porque de momento les interesa.


----------



## elchicho47 (8 May 2022)

Y porque remar por 1000€? Yo también estoy hasta los cojones


----------



## butricio (8 May 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Los parásitos no buscan matar al huésped. Es de niño de primaria.



El huesped es europa,no se equivoque


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (8 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Fácil la gente con poca cualificación pasa de currar por $7 al mes y por las ayudas que dan, hay familias que juntan dinero del gobierno y otras ayudas de diversas instituciones sin trabajar.
> 
> De todas formas eso de la gran renuncia fue al poco de la pandemia un poco por el miedo al covid, alli el paro es residual en estos momentos.
> 
> EEUU es el modelo de sociedad capitalista por antonomasia.





Murray's dijo:


> Fácil la gente con poca cualificación pasa de currar por $7 al mes y por las ayudas que dan, hay familias que juntan dinero del gobierno y otras ayudas de diversas instituciones sin trabajar.
> 
> De todas formas eso de la gran renuncia fue al poco de la pandemia un poco por el miedo al covid, alli el paro es residual en estos momentos.
> 
> EEUU es el modelo de sociedad capitalista por antonomasia.



No eres muy coherente con tus argumentaciones.


----------



## Fausto1880 (8 May 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> Yo cada vez que veo un ciclista un miércoles a las 11 de la mañana jodiendo por la carrereta, el primer impulso que siento es pegar un volantazo y barrerlo del mapa. Tengo cristalino que son funciovagos viviendo la dolce vita a costa de nuestros riñones.
> 
> Y te lo dice uno que en su juventud dio muuuchos pedales, el que no era paleta era fonta y el otro pintor. Sábados y domingos de 7 de la mañana hasta casi mediodía por comarcales todos en fila india dando el mínimo porculo posible y para casa prontito. Lo de ahora que van pelotones del Tour de Francia imaginario entre semana por la mañana no es ni medio normal y no les pites que se te encaran, un día va a llegar un camionero con un Mercedes Actros de una obra y van a tener que recoger los pedacitos con espátulas láser.



En el Campo de Gibraltar hay muchas grandes empresas trabajando a turno. También muchos ciclistas dando por culo a cualquier hora.
Si te encuentras un ciclista a las diez de la mañana, lo más normal es que sea un trabajador de Acerinox, CEPSA o el puerto.


----------



## sirpask (8 May 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> Yo cada vez que veo un ciclista un miércoles a las 11 de la mañana jodiendo por la carrereta, el primer impulso que siento es pegar un volantazo y barrerlo del mapa. Tengo cristalino que son funciovagos viviendo la dolce vita a costa de nuestros riñones.
> 
> Y te lo dice uno que en su juventud dio muuuchos pedales, el que no era paleta era fonta y el otro pintor. Sábados y domingos de 7 de la mañana hasta casi mediodía por comarcales todos en fila india dando el mínimo porculo posible y para casa prontito. Lo de ahora que van pelotones del Tour de Francia imaginario entre semana por la mañana no es ni medio normal y no les pites que se te encaran, un día va a llegar un camionero con un Mercedes Actros de una obra y van a tener que recoger los pedacitos con espátulas láser.



¿Y si trabajan en turno de tarde?


----------



## greg_house (8 May 2022)

La gente que paga la fiesta ya esta planteandose un simpa de la puta fiesta-estafa porque estan hartos de pagar martinis para que los caraduras se pongan finos y a los tontos-paganinis les pongan un vaso de agua.

Que se haga o que se piense, es una diferencia importante. De todas maneras hace unos años aqui todo el mundo actuaba como borregos.

Hoy ya la gente esta planteandose que quedandoles 20 años de carrera laboral, no aguanta asi ni 5, a este ritmo y sin derechos por ser los que mantienen esta puta mierda en pie. Dando pagas a los sdalvajes y gentuza, que en caso de no tenr todo cubierto ya la habrian liado hace tiempo.

Poniendo como ejemplo el mito de la caverna de Platon. La gente esta planteanadose que quizas hay que salir de la cueva porque esta claro que dentro la situacion es una mierda. Fuera, ya veremos.

Lo que esta claro es que si hay un paro de la gente que curra actualmente, la puta sociedad española no aguanta ni 3 meses. Eso implica, no pagas para parasitos, y entonces esos parasitos saltarian a pedir lo suyo (por esos son los mas cuidados por el puto sistema).

Habria que hacer un paro indefinido, ya no por por el gobierno, es por contra el resto de la puta sociedad española que no trabaja (pudiendo) y que estan desojonandonse de sacarnos la puta sangre.

Seria un paron indefinido de la gente productiva que mantiene a la escoria improductiva parasita (la gentuza).


----------



## Euron G. (8 May 2022)

Me hace gracia que se critique a los paguiteros, cuando ellos simplemente se aprovechan de la fisura en el sistema. Naturalmente, cualquier persona sin grandes dispendios preferirá ganar 6 teniendo las 24h para su uso y disfrute, que ganar 12 y estar en la carrera de la rata. 
La culpa es de quien permite y *fomenta* estos comportamientos.


----------



## Donnie (8 May 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Para mi todos los votantes son iguales, irresponsables incapaces de llevar las riendas de sus vidas, gente que necesita ser pastoreada. VOX por si no te habías dado cuenta, TRABAJA PARA EL ESTADO, si, ese que te roba y te mete moros, feminismo y 18 años de LEYES ANTIHOMBRE. Por si no te habías dado cuenta yo soy apolítico, ni voto ni necesito ser pastoreado. Sin embargo tengo que sufrir la dictadura de los necios, si, esos que antes vitaban a PSOE y ahora quieren votar a VOX.
> 
> Mi río por no llorar, no tenéis remedio.



Iluso si crees que el Estado pinta algo. 
Las órdenes vienen de mucho más arriba.


----------



## IMPULSES (8 May 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Yo hice mi gran renuncia hace unos seis años y estoy encantado, me jubilo en agosto, Pero el proceso tambien incluyo en la renuncia, el aprender a decidir que es mi propia felicidad



Supongo que como avezado forero , sabrá que su futura pensión será testimonial... en breve le veré gritando "qué hay de lo míoooo"


----------



## Donnie (8 May 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Cuando haya más gente viviendo de paguitas para desempleados, familia numerosa, inmigrantes, etc. que trabajadores que sustenten la economía y no de para todos, entre pagar funcionarios, pensiones y pagas de chupócteros y corruptos que nos gobiernan veremos qué risas, será un sálvense quien pueda, un MAD MAX estilo Venezuela, o una inflacción bestial, sálvese quien pueda igualmente pero con doble de violencia en las calles de lo que tenemos ahora, eso sí, las urbanizaciones de los terroristas criminales que han llevado a la destrucción a España blindadas y con seguridad las 24h.
> 
> Suerte tengo de estar fuera y no querer pisar el país que me vio nacer nada más que para visitar a la familia. Sigue siendo triste ver como destrozan mi país y lo dejan en la mierda y es el país cachondeo de Europa cuando podríamos estar genial en la liga de los grandes, una pena.



Tranquilo que por muy lejos que estés, te llegará.
Esto no es de un país, es a nivel global.


----------



## inteño (8 May 2022)

La única explicación realista, tomando las palabras de lady Paro de forma literal, es que les preocupe que los remeros abandonen las grandes empresas y se lo monten por su cuenta.

Es más fácil controlar a la masa si está concentrada en 3 o 4 Indras, que si son cientos de autónomos o pymes, aunque sean alojamientos rurales y clases de crochet.


----------



## El gostoso (8 May 2022)

Que se vayan a la mierda JODER, REMAR ES DE SUBNORMALES


----------



## Vientosolar (8 May 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Me da angustia y dolor de tripa escucharla, tiene una verborrea insufrible, no sabe expresar una idea con un mínimo de contenido, todos son frases huecas, dichas como a retortijones, y muletillas nauseabundas...."bueno"..."ya les anuncio desde aquí"..."eehhhh"..."leo muchos datos"......y la última que se la vengo escuchando toda la semana es "yo sólo conjugo el verbo SUMAR, sumar, sumar y sumar"............
> 
> Da dolor de tripa oírla hablar y medio expresarse tan tan mal



Y lo fea que es, con esa cara mezclada entre camello y cabra, que te duele el estómago según la miras.


----------



## elchamaco.chamaco.3 (8 May 2022)

Normal estamos hasta la polla de los empresarios explotadores de mierda pagando salarios de mierda y abusando, mientras ellos se hacen de puto oro.


----------



## david23 (8 May 2022)

Por qué no sabe hablar?


----------



## Donnie (8 May 2022)

Esto no tiene nada que ver con una crisis económica. El cambio de paradigma que nos espera tendrá consecuencias económicas pero no es su fin. Yo de la crisis del 2008 ni me enteré y esta la estoy sufriendo en lo más profundo de mi ser y no por el bolsillo.


----------



## djvan (8 May 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> No se podía saber. La gente está harta de remar mientras otros viven de paguitas sin despeinarse y a gastos pagados. La Yoli ya busca soluciones.
> 
> la culpa, de la turboderecha




Jajaja que desverguenza y que cinismo!!!

una comunista entre socialistas lamentándose de que la gente no quiera trabajar y se limite a ser paguiteros y tarjeteros de racionamiento cuando es lo que persigue y provoca a propósito el socialismo y el comunismo para no tener votantes sino esclavos del régimen para poder poseer su voluntad


----------



## Sonico (8 May 2022)

butricio dijo:


> El huesped es europa,no se equivoque



Somos europeos para según que cosas y le convenga al que lo dice. Para otras África. Tampoco lo olvide.


----------



## Maradono (8 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Van a flipar con la que se les viene encima.
> (Por supuesto nosotros también)
> 
> Y encima sale con la mierda de la ecología madre mía.
> ...



Vaya, uno que estuvo atrapado en el sitio de Sarajevo, comentaba que los dias antes de que la ciudad quedara cercada los políticos decían que no había que preocuparse.


----------



## germano89 (8 May 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Lo que eleva la condición humana es obrar por DEBER, obrar por VIRTUD.
> 
> SI DEBO, PUEDO.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante y muy acertado.


----------



## germano89 (8 May 2022)

deckard009 dijo:


> Hombre, que no te promocionen en la empresa, porque hay que promocionar mujeras, aunque sean inutiles, pues a nadie le sienta bien. Yo ya hice el examen oficial de ingles, porque el decirles a los de rrhh que se mucho ingles, y te contesten que no saben como hacer que se lo demuestres. Pacopena de pais. Y la prueba me la paga mi empresa, en cuanto tenga el papelito, adios.
> 
> Es como lo de los bootcamps femeninos, el gran jefe nos dice que hay que atraer mujeras, tratar de elegir siempre mujeras sobre hombres cuando terminan la beca,...
> 
> Pues si asi elegiis por abajo, me estais poniendo el pie por encima tambien a mi. Ahora entiendo que no me hicieran gerente el año pasado, y si este no pasa... blanco y en botella. Mujeras primero aunque no se lo merezcan. Me doy el piro y que saque adelante el remo la mujera que pongan en mi lugar.



¿por qué pedian mujeres? no entiendo el motivo


----------



## aventurero artritico (8 May 2022)

joder me tragado casi 4 minutos de la tucan sin cobrar.

queréis que me suicide?


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (8 May 2022)

Es muy sencillo, si no quiere la sociedad tener hijos, no se plantea ya piso en propiedad y desecha la idea de coche ¿Para qué matarse a trabajar?

Eso es lo que esta metiendo el NWO en vena, APENAS VAS A HACER NADA PERO NO TENDRAS NADA Y SERAS FELIZ.

Si eres ingeniero y tienes 30 años y 5 años de experiencia, tienes dos opciones.

O ir a ganar pasta y currar mucho y jubilarte a los 45 montándote una pyme que te de lo que necesites para vivir, con piso o casa pagada en la playa preferentemente.

O no currar una mierda, vivir en casa de tus padres con todo pagado o bien ir tirando con chapuzas en un pisito mono de alquiler, sin muchos gastos, con vacaciones decentes y sin tener familia y pasar de madrugar todos los días.

La gente joven que estoy viendo en otros foros están planteándose currar mucho con 20 años y algún estudio pero para chapar a los 40 y pasar de trabajar de mayor. Pero no están hablando de curros profesionales, están hablando de curros sin matarse el coco y que paguen muy bien.
Y luego estar el gran sector de los que desde los 16 años una vez terminado la ESO pasar de estudiar más e ir a las OPOS cuanto antes y tener curro fijo a los 20-22 años en Grupo D o uncluso Grupo C1.


----------



## Barspin (8 May 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Y si trabajan en turno de tarde?



Pocos currelas de turno de tarde conozco que se la jueguen jodiendo al tràfico por la mañana. Es decir, ninguno.


----------



## chainsaw man (8 May 2022)

La era de las comunicacions esta acabando con muchas cosas, desde la familia tradicional, ya que ahora tanto hombres y mujeres aspiran a mas porque saben lo que hay, los trabajos llevan el mismo camino, ya se sabe que el sueño americano no existe, el trabaja duro y te ira bien en la vida es mas suerte que esfuerzo, asi que la gente esta cada dia mas desencantada y desengañada, lo que toca es empezar a pagar lo que la gente se merece y empezar a responsabilizar a la gente de sus actos y consecuencias de los mismos, y ya vereis como la sociedad empezaba a espabilar y a tener mejor oportunidades para todos pero solo lo conseguirian los que realmente se lo merecen.


----------



## Barspin (8 May 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> En el Campo de Gibraltar hay muchas grandes empresas trabajando a turno. También muchos ciclistas dando por culo a cualquier hora.
> Si te encuentras un ciclista a las diez de la mañana, lo más normal es que sea un trabajador de Acerinox, CEPSA o el puerto.



Es posible, pero ya te digo yo que los que van con pepinos full carbono lenticulares maillots con esponsores imaginarios y gafas turboaerodinàmicas de 250€ pedaleando a medio gas por mitad de calzada son FUNCIOLERDOS.

Los currelas llevan bicis de mierda, maillots baratos y tienen patas como vigas antiguas de madera.


----------



## frankie83 (8 May 2022)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> Si eres ingeniero y tienes 30 años y 5 años de experiencia, tienes dos opciones.
> 
> O ir a ganar pasta y currar mucho y jubilarte a los 45 montándote una pyme que te de lo que necesites para vivir, con piso o casa pagada en la playa preferentemente



Esto que es? Ciencia ficción no? 
Jaja si eso habrá.. uno en España?


----------



## PEPEYE (8 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Supongo que como avezado forero , sabrá que su futura pensión será testimonial... en breve le veré gritando "qué hay de lo míoooo"



Todo controlado gracias. Efectivamente, como autonomo que soy, he cotizado siempre por el minimo, siempre he pensado que empezaran a recortar por las maximas,


----------



## Forenski (9 May 2022)

El sistema no entiende de colores o ideologías. Vendrán otros y los que ahora reman tendrán que remar aún más fuerte. Si no se entiende que en la cúspide del sistema hay una oligarquía criminal politico-financiera, es que no se ha entendido nada.


----------



## ·TUERTO (9 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> jajajajajaja
> 
> la unica forma de ganar en este juego es no jugar



*Fury... la cosa nuestra no es un juego...
...
...*


----------



## ·TUERTO (9 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> interesante combinacion
> me preguntaba cual debe de ser la sensacion del cerebro
> la dulce y cremosa sensacion en la boca
> con el retroceso en la mano y el sonido
> y las caras de los psicopatas que gobiernan nuestras vidas cayendo con cara de *sorpresa* estupida



*Sorpresa, no, porque siempre lo esperan...*


----------



## greg_house (9 May 2022)

Se ha montado una sociedad en la que los vagos tienen todo lo que tendrian que tener los trabajadores. Pues, efecto es inmediato.

No puedes tener a parasitos con vivienda "regalada"/"subvencionada" sin tener ni la ESO e ingenieros con 35 en casa de los padres y muertos de asco por la presion en el trabajo (para eso, si son ingenieros).

Puta España!!!! Que trabaje su puta madre hijos de puta!!!!


----------



## TomásPlatz (9 May 2022)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Parafraseando a DelfinA$turiano:
> 
> Eso de la gran renuncia suena a estafa primo



Delfin Asturiano fue el unico que descubrio la estafa Paco Sanz.


----------



## empepinado (9 May 2022)

feminazi e independentista catalana, abreté un onlyfans


----------



## ashe (9 May 2022)

Preguntarse porque la gente pasa de remar si eso para otro día...

Entiendo a la gente que deje de remar, yo vivo en el extranjero y si estuviese en españa como mucho trabajaría en negro para no alimentar al monstruo actual


----------



## Furymundo (9 May 2022)

·TUERTO dijo:


> *Fury... la cosa nuestra no es un juego...
> ...
> ...*


----------



## vanderwilde (9 May 2022)

He leído algunos post. Muchachos, la culpa no la tienen ni los negros, ni los moros, ni los gitanos, ni a quien le dan la paga.

Ayer estaba yo medio cabreado con eso, porque vaya telita cómo estaba la calle de cochazos, motos que cuestan una fortuna, y la gente no los sueltan a casi dos euros la gasolina, por no hablar de los bares... Eso son pagas van, pagas vienen.

En España, con uno o dos chiquillos, ya no trabajas. Tías separadas no hay trabajando ni una, todo el día emperifolladas pegando cochazos, y así... 

La culpa es de los españoles por haber consentido que regalen España con los españoles dentro, y en nuestras narices, y el problema es que mientras estén cobrando, no se mueve nadie para nada.

Qué hacemos los españoles cuando pillan a políticos hinchado de robar y el juez ni lo molesta? En vez de ir a buscar al político y al juez a ponerlos en su sitio, callamos.

Qué hemos hecho cuando empezaron a darles más derechos a los de fuera que a los de aquí? Nada.

Qué hemos hecho cuando les empezaron a repartir pagas a todos los que saltaban la valla? Nada.

Se nos han colado políticos y enchufados por todos los rincones, poniéndose cada uno el sueldazo -antes se llamaba robo- que le ha dado la real gana. Métele empresarios, etc. Total, ni se sabe. Qué se ha hecho? Nada.

El que tenga hijos, que vea que le faltan 10 euros en la cartera, y que sepa que ha sido el, a ver qué hace. Como no le digas nada y le cruces la cara, mañana te quita 20, hasta que pille la cartera y te quite todo lo que tengas.

Así, la lista del teléfono. Pues si Dios quiere -soy ateo-, dentro de poco vamos a ver el resultado, y lo peor es que lo vamos a seguir pagando nosotros. Políticos criminales cogen su avioncito, y si te he visto no me acuerdo, España.

En cuanto vean el pleito mal mal parado, lo primero que se larga es la monarquía seguida por todos ellos. Cuando aquí estemos hartos de matarnos, mandan a sus hijos y nietos para volver a empezar.


----------



## Kovaliov (9 May 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Me da angustia y dolor de tripa escucharla, tiene una verborrea insufrible, no sabe expresar una idea con un mínimo de contenido, todos son frases huecas, dichas como a retortijones, y muletillas nauseabundas...."bueno"..."ya les anuncio desde aquí"..."eehhhh"..."leo muchos datos"......y la última que se la vengo escuchando toda la semana es "yo sólo conjugo el verbo SUMAR, sumar, sumar y sumar"............
> 
> Da dolor de tripa oírla hablar y medio expresarse tan tan mal



Eso es una ventaja, si eres un político. Por eso está ahí. Si tuviera ideas originales y supiera expresarse no salía del despacho laboralista.


----------



## Galvani (9 May 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> He leído algunos post. Muchachos, la culpa no la tienen ni los negros, ni los moros, ni los gitanos, ni a quien le dan la paga.
> 
> Ayer estaba yo medio cabreado con eso, porque vaya telita cómo estaba la calle de cochazos, motos que cuestan una fortuna, y la gente no los sueltan a casi dos euros la gasolina, por no hablar de los bares... Eso son pagas van, pagas vienen.
> 
> ...



Lo que hace el típico español es joder al que puede para salvarse, al más débil, y se calla con lo que le puede hacer daño. Individualismo y basura.


----------



## Okjito (9 May 2022)

Esta tía ahora mismo es un icono POP de España. La gente está encantada con ella. Os hablo de compañeros ingenieros (se presupone inteligencia)...ladrando maravillas sobre este tucan. Lo único que hace la Yoli es enchufar un funcionario por cada puesto que se pierde en la privada. En mi pueblo sin ir más lejos antes teniamos al gitano tonto recogiendo hojas...ahora son 5....el gitano ha pasado al jefe de recogida de hojas y tiene por debajo a 2 charos de 35 y 2 maromos... cobran 1100 euros al mes. Palabras textuales de uno " con 1100 vivo como un rey aqui y curramos poquisimo...las tardes libres y vivimos en la montaña!"


----------



## elchicho47 (9 May 2022)




----------



## DVD1975 (9 May 2022)

Sigo a una licenciada en rrhh y cuando la preguntan pq cambio un puesto en una multi por cursos que vende en Instagram dice que pq le gustaba más 
Jajaa menuda trola la realidad es que gana mucho dinero dando consejos de mierda y la gente se lo cree 
Y se está forrando.
Pues la cantidad de sudamericanos que le preguntan emigrar a España es alucinante. Una española les respondio que ella estaba formada y malvivia.
Y los sudamericanos decian que ellos conocían a gente viviendo bien etc.
Claro le dijo la española si emigras y tienes ayudas etc vives bien pero a costa de la discriminación de los españoles que eso no ocurre en tu país verdad?.
La rrhh corto la conversación rápido.


----------



## ceropatatero (9 May 2022)

¿No era este el plan? Cargarse a los PYMES y los autónomos y dejar solo a las multinacionales. Hacer depender a la gente del estado con las limosnas. Llevan ya con ésta política unos cuantos años y les salió de fábula. Ahora que alguien diga que se está preocupando y tal, es puro teatro.


----------



## Tackler (9 May 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Quién trabaje teniendo que desplazarse en coche y comiendo fuera ganado menos 2000 euros está ganando menos que uno con una paga ayuda social




Una familia donde solo trabaje el hombre ya gana menos que una familia avispada con ayuda social con hijos. Entre la ayuda al núcleo familiar, la ayuda por hijos, el piso social casi gratis u ocupado unido a los trapicheos que se hacen + ayudas por electricidad y gas + comida. Listo.


De todas formas yo no veo gran renuncia, los perfiles normales no especializados hay 38282922 candidatos para muy pocos puestos. Veo el mercado laboral español colapsado, encima metieron sudamericanos a saco para que no pudiera mejorar, que a esos les da igual vivir en una cueva que no sufre reforma desde que se construyó con 16 más.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (9 May 2022)

venturk dijo:


> Es una pésima oradora, no sé si porque está constreñida a un guion y una pautas que todavía no tiene incorporadas para realizarlas mecánicamente, o porque no le da para más. Pero escucharla es un dolor de muelas. La muletilla del ," ehh.." es bastante insufrible.



Simplemente, no es una persona preparada. Nos metemos mucho con la cajera Irene. A ver la Yoli en una empresa privada, para lo que servía.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (9 May 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> No lo veo así. Lo que yo interpreto es que deberían acabarse las medias tintas con las putas gilipolleces ya.
> En primer lugar, si oyes a alguien hablar de lo malo que es el patriarcado o algo similar, se les planta cara: puño en la mesa y a ponerles los puntos sobre las íes con sus putas gilipolleces y fantasías de mamonazos.
> Si ves a funcivagas charos saliendo de un edificio público a las 11 de la mañana porque van a tomar el coffee, se les increpa desde la distancia gritando "vagas de mierda, media vuelta y a currar, parásitos de los cojones". Ejemplos así, que el tonto de apie VEA y SIENTA en carne propia lo muy hasta los cojones que estamos de sus putas mierdas.
> MIEDO JODER MIEDO YA HOSTIAAAAA.



Exactamente.
La base de todo este desproposito está en la falta de COJONES. No puedes alzar la voz, no puedes insultar a nadie, no puedes dar una hostia a nadie, no puedes, no puedes,... Una sociedad de eunucos. No hay más que ver a la juventud. 
En las empresas igual, todo es jijajeo y buenas formas cuando por detrás te están clavando el puñal. Y lo peor si sacas a la luz lo que ocurre en las cloacas eres problemático y tóxico . 
Respecto al tema yo lo tengo claro. No puedes quemarte. Son 40 años de socialismo buenista que ha moldeado la sociedad para lo que ves todos los días. Buenisimo, woke, charismo, funcivaguismo, gays, etc lesbianismo capitalismo de amiguetes, inmigración, mileurismo, etc etc. Y la gran masa no hará nada porque es lo que cree que está bien, lo ve en la tele todos los días. 
Hasta que haya hambre no habrá ningún cambio, y con paguitas para todos que vendrán de donde sea para evitar el colapso de euro, no veo solución.


----------



## greg_house (9 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Sigo a una licenciada en rrhh y cuando la preguntan pq cambio un puesto en una multi por cursos que vende en Instagram dice que pq le gustaba más
> Jajaa menuda trola la realidad es que gana mucho dinero dando consejos de mierda y la gente se lo cree
> Y se está forrando.
> Pues la cantidad de sudamericanos que le preguntan emigrar a España es alucinante. Una española les respondio que ella estaba formada y malvivia.
> ...



pasanos enlace del video


----------



## Fausto1880 (9 May 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> Es posible, pero ya te digo yo que los que van con pepinos full carbono lenticulares maillots con esponsores imaginarios y gafas turboaerodinàmicas de 250€ pedaleando a medio gas por mitad de calzada son FUNCIOLERDOS.
> 
> Los currelas llevan bicis de mierda, maillots baratos y tienen patas como vigas antiguas de madera.



Veo que no sabes lo que es un currito de una gran empresa.


----------



## Tackler (9 May 2022)

El problema no es que el niño lleve falda, que jugando a saber, todos nos hemos vestido de cosas... El problema es cómo escoge esa precisa foto para los medios.


----------



## 11kjuan (9 May 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> El problema no es que el niño lleve falda, que jugando a saber, todos nos hemos vestido de cosas... El problema es cómo escoge esa precisa foto para los medios.



??? Se ha equivocado usted de hilo.


----------



## Tackler (9 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> ??? Se ha equivocado usted de hilo.




Totalmente y no sé ni como ha pasado. Jajajaja creo que cité en el hilo de Irene montero y me pase de tema leyendo esto por un quote y zas...


----------



## venturk (9 May 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Simplemente, no es una persona preparada. Nos metemos mucho con la cajera Irene. A ver la Yoli en una empresa privada, para lo que servía.



Tendría que ver alguna intervención suya, antes de aterrizar en el gobierno en Madrid, pero me suena que antes tenía un discurso más natural y fluido. Es que ahora parece como un niño que está aprendiendo andar y lo hace sin soltura, pensando que se puede caer a cada paso. No se, tanto asesor, para hacerlo peor.


----------



## trancos123 (9 May 2022)

2 personas apuntadas para 10 plazas y a saber el nivel de esos 2.
Ese tipo de ofertas nacen muertas, no hay remeros.


----------



## Barspin (9 May 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Veo que no sabes lo que es un currito de una gran empresa.



Sí, un empalma bajas.


----------



## DVD1975 (9 May 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> 2 personas apuntadas para 10 plazas y a saber el nivel de esos 2.
> Ese tipo de ofertas nacen muertas, no hay remeros.



Y las multis saben que España es low cost que tienen a españoles e inmis por un cuenco de arroz.
Es la marca España profesionales low cost.


----------



## Fausto1880 (9 May 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> Sí, un empalma bajas.



Algunos hay.
Pero no. La empresa funciona gracias al puñado que briega.
Y esos trabajan, sí, pero tampoco se matan. Y ganan un buen dinero. Más que suficiente para los caprichos de un ciclista.


----------



## Guillotin (9 May 2022)

Echo de menos en este foro, cuando unos años atrás ya se olía la tostada, esos post míticos donde nos explicaban cosas sobre el valor añadido, la superación y el espíritu de sacrificio.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (9 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Claro le dijo la española si emigras y tienes ayudas etc vives bien pero a costa de la discriminación de los españoles que eso no ocurre en tu país verdad?.



Había que decirlo. 
Video?


----------



## Redwill (9 May 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> Es posible, pero ya te digo yo que los que van con pepinos full carbono lenticulares maillots con esponsores imaginarios y gafas turboaerodinàmicas de 250€ pedaleando a medio gas por mitad de calzada son FUNCIOLERDOS.
> 
> Los currelas llevan bicis de mierda, maillots baratos y tienen patas como vigas antiguas de madera.



Esto me parece fascinante, desde luego huele a funcis, por que siempre me pregunto que tipo de persona tiene que tener una vida resuelta, insustancial y aburrida para pagarse un equipo de 4000 euros como minimo o mucho mas en una bicicleta de carretera y efectivamente unas gafas de 250 euros como minimo, y todo para estar pedaleando en una autovia, jugandose la vida y encima a las jodidas 13.00 del medio dia o las 16 de la tarde cuando el sol pega mas fuerte, pero es que te los encuentras un dia laborable como un miercoles cualquiera a la hora de comer, y estos estan pedaleando como si buscaran un ataque al corazon y con unas edades fuera completamente de ser un entrenamiento de un profesional.


----------



## Furymundo (9 May 2022)

ceropatatero dijo:


> ¿No era este el plan? Cargarse a los PYMES y los autónomos y dejar solo a las multinacionales. Hacer depender a la gente del estado con las limosnas. Llevan ya con ésta política unos cuantos años y les salió de fábula. Ahora que alguien diga que se está preocupando y tal, es puro teatro.



ese es el plan 
sin duda

al igual que el MGTOW tambien forma parte del plan 
consciente o inconscientemente

todo va segun lo previsto


----------



## Barspin (9 May 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> Esto me parece fascinante, desde luego huele a funcis, por que siempre me pregunto que tipo de persona tiene que tener una vida resuelta, insustancial y aburrida para pagarse un equipo de 4000 euros como minimo o mucho mas en una bicicleta de carretera y efectivamente unas gafas de 250 euros como minimo, y todo para estar pedaleando en una autovia, jugandose la vida y encima a las jodidas 13.00 del medio dia o las 16 de la tarde cuando el sol pega mas fuerte, pero es que te los encuentras un dia laborable como un miercoles cualquiera a la hora de comer, y estos estan pedaleando como si buscaran un ataque al corazon y con unas edades fuera completamente de ser un entrenamiento de un profesional.




Y esos son los que van por carretera. El boom de las mtb de llanta 29" de 8000 pavos la bici para pasear los domingos ya son funcis nivel pro.


----------



## poppom (9 May 2022)

broootal oferta goooder
25k un programador en la puta capital
brootal


----------



## vic252525 (9 May 2022)

esos que ves van a turnos campeón, cada semana llevan un turno caiga como caiga y libran cuando le toca dos días entre semana o como le caiga.

Y si llevan pepinos de 10k aunque no coman


----------



## Palimpsesto. (9 May 2022)

Es


poppom dijo:


> broootal oferta goooder
> 25k un programador en la puta capital
> brootal



Eso pagaban hace 20 años


----------



## deckard009 (9 May 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> ¿por qué pedian mujeres? no entiendo el motivo



Yo tampoco, por moda, por postureo, porque es bien según los wokenitas.

Pero a mi lo que me deja claro, es que si priorizan asi por abajo, a mi me están poniendo de igual manera la zancadilla por arriba. Asi que chau, ahi se queden con todo el personal contratado por cuota, a ver como se lo explican a los clientes, que las cosas salen peor, pero es bien porque son más mujeras.

Go woke, get broken que suelen decir.


----------



## lopym (9 May 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> A ver, que la gran renuncia en España es del 0,7%, vamos no me jodas.



Algo que suponga el 0,7% no se molestan en hacer una reunión ni en hacer nada, te lo aseguro.

Ha hecho falta que la energía se disparara a límites extremos, con manifestaciones y una huelga de camioneros incluída, para que hicieran muy poca cosa respecto al tema y se van a movilizar por algo tan pequeño.

Claro que sí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 May 2022)

Quien se pueda permitir no trabajar que lo haga. Trabajar te mata lentamente.


----------



## lapetus (9 May 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Es
> 
> Eso pagaban hace 20 años



En provincias te pagan eso como senior (bueno, casi, 26k).
Eso sí, en provincias el 98% de las ofertas son para juniors, y el 2% restante o se cancelan, o se acaba contratando a otro junior.
Luego salen los publireportajes de junio y septiembre diciendo que se necesitan 6 millones de programadores y tal.
Ahora está nuestra gran ex-menestra "socialista" de la asociación de empresas charcuteras y los agentes marisqueros "sociales" negociando la siguiente enculada.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (9 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> se cancelan, o se acaba contratando a otro junior.



Lo he dicho siempre, todo vale. 
Es un mercado de carne. Tengo un amigo que tardo en sacarse la ing sup industrial 10 añazos. Un auténtico mastuerzo. Pues monto una paco ingeniería con programas piratas, sin tener npi del negocio, solo contratar carne barata y vender chapuzas de diseños a clientes todavía más mediocres. 
Pues bien el año pasado dice que repartió entre 4 socios 1 millón. Te aseguro que si llega a esos números siendo su empresa una kaka, contratando carne con ojos, programas piratas, todo mediocre ¿para que contratar experiencia? 
Todo vale.. Porque los que pagan, clientes, son mediocres, un juego de trileros.


----------



## Barspin (9 May 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Lo he dicho siempre, todo vale.
> Es un mercado de carne. Tengo un amigo que tardo en sacarse la ing sup industrial 10 añazos. Un auténtico mastuerzo. Pues monto una paco ingeniería con programas piratas, sin tener npi del negocio, solo contratar carne barata y vender chapuzas de diseños a clientes todavía más mediocres.
> Pues bien el año pasado dice que repartió entre 4 socios 1 millón. Te aseguro que si llega a esos números siendo su empresa una kaka, contratando carne con ojos, programas piratas, todo mediocre ¿para que contratar experiencia?
> Todo vale.. Porque los que pagan, clientes, son mediocres, un juego de trileros.




La cutrez es muy nuestra, la bandera de España debería ser dos palillos en cruz y un tropezón a modo de calavera.


----------



## f700b (10 May 2022)

Los que aguantamos es por los hijos.
Si fuera soltero, es fácil que dejara el remo.


----------



## Raulisimo (10 May 2022)




----------



## trancos123 (11 May 2022)

3 días despues y solo hay 2 personas apuntadas para 10 puestos de trabajo.


----------



## Silver_Surfer (11 May 2022)

Rema y rema


----------



## Raulisimo (26 May 2022)

Crisis: - Cascada de cierres en Junio por fin de la permanencia de las ayudas COVID.


Se viene fuerte Junio, no estoy seguro pero creo que surge de un combo de fin de algunas últimas ayudas covid, inicio devolución de los ICOs y fin de la permanencia ligada a las ayudas Covid. Desconozco si existe alguna otra causa añadida o si todas las anteriores se dan al mismo tiempo, pero...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## PEPEYE (26 May 2022)

Hace cinco años cese voluntariamente mi actividad como autonomo, reconozco que en contra de mis allegados, y con dudas. A dia de hoy no me arrepiento y solo pienso que dentro de 3 meses justos me jubilo


----------



## Ds_84 (26 May 2022)

Están agarrandose a 'nothingburgers' porqué no tienen ningún plan, mientrastanto los meses van pasando y nominitas de 10k netos al mes entrando calentitas y libres de impuestos.

como va a haber Gran Renuncia en un país con 40% de PARO REAL :


----------



## Antiglobalismo (26 May 2022)

No te ilusiones. Al gobierno y especialmente a Antonio solo le preocupa seguir un día más y así todos los días. Nada relacionado con lo que nos pase se cruza en sus cabezas.


----------

